# Grocery hunting...



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Our adventure started at Sam's Club, no toilet paper or paper towel, very limited chicken but I did buy two over priced individually portioned breasts (one for us, one for the local Pixies). The other meat was picked over, but I found a nice sized pork loin to cut into boneless pork chops. 

Walmart (they are limiting amounts on certain things) had no TP or PT, but had restocked OTC meds so I bought kid meds for the local Pixies. Found the more expensive types of frozen steam in bag vegetables (the cheaper ones were gone), and bought some for backup. Limited cheaper meats, some bread was gone, some fresh veggies were gone. 

Dollar General (heard they had TP) No TP, but they had 4 packs of PT, bought one for the local Pixies. We have a unopened Sam's Club package downstairs. 

Aldi- no TP or PT. They have put limits on many items. I tried to buy five cans of dog food, limit is four on anything canned. I did find packages of chicken legs, and bought two for the local Pixies. Found bread and peanut butter, also for the local Pixies. I picked up a bag of potatoes for us. 

Liquor store- there was a line at 9:30 am, and people were buying cart loads of liquor and wine. I bought two bottles of our fav tequila, and a bottle each of chardonnay and merlot wine for cooking.

We're stocked for at least a week, and that would be just for fresh fruit, veggies, and eggs. 

What is grocery hunting like in your area?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't know. Haven't been. Freezer full of meat and pantry full of canned vegetables. Most incidentals come by delivery.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I am married to a woman who keeps three freezers full; i REALLY don't have to leave the cabin unless I want to pick up the mail in town. We will run out of fresh vegetables, but I still have collards and leeks in the garden and several cases of canned veggies.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been out of town but heading home tomorrow and plan on doing some basic grocery shopping Friday morning before I pick up my dogs. Should be interesting. I have most of what I need except for fresh veggies and dairy. I honestly don't understand the run on towel paper and paper towel. I think I have plenty on hand but if not will just have to make do until this craziness blows over.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> Don't know. Haven't been. Freezer full of meat and pantry full of canned vegetables. Most incidentals come by delivery.


That's the same as me. I'm good for a year other than cold beer. I did put a lot in the walkin cooler...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> Don't know. Haven't been. Freezer full of meat and pantry full of canned vegetables. Most incidentals come by delivery.


A self sufficient HT member only has to make it until the garden begins to ripen and the livestock is fat enough.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Some people don't have the luxury of multiple freezers, we do, but the local Pixies only have a fridge freezer and a small chest type. And they have three kids that need to eat three meals a day, plus snacks.

I imagine most families don't have multiple large freezers, and certainly not all can live out of a garden. We can't even think about planting outside until May, and usually the end of the month.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We are sitting pretty good
I went to the store yesterday and the only things they were out of was toilet paper and milk.
Their sales start today, so they will probably have some now and they are limiting paper products so hopefully they won't run out.
Fairly well stocked on meat and frozen foods although it did seem a little thin in spots.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hiddensprings said:


> I've been out of town but heading home tomorrow and plan on doing some basic grocery shopping Friday morning before I pick up my dogs. Should be interesting. I have most of what I need except for fresh veggies and dairy. I honestly don't understand the run on towel paper and paper towel. I think I have plenty on hand but if not will just have to make do until this craziness blows over.


A wonderful senior lady from church mentioned this to a friend of ours. "A warm wet wash cloth and a washing machine are all you need to clean your bum. There was life before toilet paper."


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure about the hunting laws in your state but if it's legal you may need to bring they labs to help you hunt.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm installing an automatic check out at my grocery this weekend. I nice big hog trap.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Don't want to sound smug, but we have always maintained a full pantry and freezer. We both HATE shopping, so when we do we buy a lot! For instance, a month ago we purchased three cases of Scotts 1000 (27 rolls/case). Who knew that we would be a head of the curve? 

Even though we may be well off, our kid's families are your typical "use the grocery store as your pantry" type people. They go the grocery store almost every day (they live in big cities). 

The kids (all late 30s) were not taking this Covid thing serious. They got serious when Amazon showed up at their doors last week with 25# of rice, 25# of dry red beans, and 25# of rolled oats sent to them by us.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

We have used reusable cloth wipes for the last 15 years. Saving the earth and all that. Seems even smarter now.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Haven't been since things got crazy but likely will need to. So far, every morning I drive past a store to pick up DGD (school's out/parent's still working). Store opens at 7am - lot is more than half full every morning with people just waiting for the doors to open. When I go next, it'll probably be only for fresh produce. I've got greens and cabbages started, but nothing beyond the herbs that wintered over will be ready for a month or so. That might change if they quarantine anybody - then we might have our 6yo DGD for a while. Be kind to others and adapt - my motto for now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We had just purchased a small chest freezer for our son which he and him room mates had managed to stock just as the crap was splatting. He said they are set for a few weeks, now.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Liquor store- there was a line at 9:30 am, and people were buying cart loads of liquor and wine. I bought two bottles of our fav tequila, and a bottle each of chardonnay and merlot wine for cooking.


I have to ask. What is your favorite tequila


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The bottled kind. LOL. 

Patron is nice.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

susieneddy said:


> I have to ask. What is your favorite tequila


Camarena Silver is our go to, but we'll do like Casamigos as well.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I went out this morning to get a couple of things. At a local mom / pops vegetable store.
I wanted milk, but the kind I wanted was not available till this afternoon. I know the farmer
doing the delivery. I can always go to the farm if necessary.
They were out of eggs. Just had a delivery yesterday. OUT this morning. I made mention to
the cashier that I have my own eggs, and she wanted my phone number. I told her I could sell
some but only to give my number to a few of their customers. My egg numbers are climbing now.
Had a person text my son today, and he wanted laying hens. Son told him neither one of us had any
we wanted to sell right now.
I did sell 3 hens the other day. Asked for $ 15 each and she gave me a 50 and told
me to keep the change. I'm thinking now to myself....here's your sign.....

Chicken in the stores is hard to find. Hamburg another item wiped out. Along with lots of paper products.
Talked to a friend this morning who called a slaughter house and they were out of hamburg.
Said they would have some this afternoon after they got done butchering a cow today.

Was in Walmart end of last week. Lots of stuff out of . TP aisle wiped clean. Nothing.

We are good here. Just need fresh milk and maybe bread. And that's for him. I could do without.

Neither one of us smoke or drink, thank goodness. So no clue what the shelves look like at
those places.

Made a stew from scratch for lunch today. Good thing I know how to scratch cook and still
like my own cooking


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Camarena Silver is our go to, but we'll do like Casamigos as well.


That is interesting. We have never seen those brands down. I even went to one of my favorite sites for shopping for tequila and they didn't have it. Maybe one day I can find it down here


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

susieneddy said:


> That is interesting. We have never seen those brands down. I even went to one of my favorite sites for shopping for tequila and they didn't have it. Maybe one day I can find it down here


Here's the site for Camarena: https://www.tequilacamarena.com/


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Was in the grocery and Sams club today. No real issues getting anything.
I think it's just the big metro areas where the serious shortages are. Sams had TP.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We went last week all the local stores out of TP,PT Kleenxs.
We got bags of birds eye soup mix veggies. Milk should have gotten 3 gallons then.

Went yesterday for pet food mostly but milk also. Joked with the cashier at Meijers they were having a going out of bussiness sale so may food stuff shelves were empty.

Told the cashier at Krogers I was not sure I liked there no paper products sales at all
Lots of milk how ever.

We had two freezers full of frozen meat and some veggies, have caned food in the root celler. Butchered two coyotes last week end and put that in the Bee freezer, will grind most of it later.

Pet food and Milk is why we need to make a trips to town to shop. I am sure I could call a couple farms and ask them to save & sell us milk. I'm a old farm boy that used fresh milk for a 3d of my life but today I have a hard time with iot. Probably could get use to it.

With it warming we will soon be getting fiddle heads, Morel and other shroons and of course ramps made a nice soup too.


 al


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Today I found. . . . wait for it. . . . RAMEN! I was at the Dollar Tree, hoping to pick up a couple dozen eggs for my sister, but they were out. (A dollar a dozen when in stock.) Rolling down the soup & canned veg aisle, and THERE WAS THE RAMEN! For me, it is not survival rations, but a real treat because I stir-fry meat & veg, then add the noodles and broth. 

Oh, and I did NOT snag all the ramen; I left some for others.

On the egg front; Last week, Kroger had 'em for $1.19/doz. Yesterday they were $1.39/doz. Today, $1.99/doz!!! I was only there looking for bread flour - none to be found. I guess I can use all purpose flour just as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

nehimama said:


> Today I found. . . . wait for it. . . . RAMEN! I was at the Dollar Tree, hoping to pick up a couple dozen eggs for my sister, but they were out. (A dollar a dozen when in stock.) Rolling down the soup & canned veg aisle, and THERE WAS THE RAMEN! For me, it is not survival rations, but a real treat because I stir-fry meat & veg, then add the noodles and broth.
> 
> Oh, and I did NOT snag all the ramen; I left some for others.
> 
> On the egg front; Last week, Kroger had 'em for $1.19/doz. Yesterday they were $1.39/doz. Today, $1.99/doz!!! I was only there looking for bread flour - none to be found. I guess I can use all purpose flour just as well.


I'm glad you found the ramen. 

Your post made me think of King Arthur flour, I checked, and they are sold out of their signature flours and instant yeast.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

When we did go out last time I froze some milk,orange juice and tried to freeze individual eggs.
Ive used the eggs and they were fine in a baked item. I know the OJ will be fine, and I've never frozen milk, but I know it can be done.
After that I'm on to the evaporated dry milk, and dehydrated eggs. Not the greatest, but it will do because it has to here.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I like KA flour also. I get both red and white wheat flour along with their bread flour to make bread in a machine. they are often on sale prior to holidays, and I get some to freeze, some to put in the frig and some to use soon.
This is not a time when I want to go shopping. I did my last run over a week ago, and don't plan to go again for a long time. Today I planted some lettuce and spinach seeds in flower boxes (inside) to get fresh greens before the garden is ready. Also started some broccoli, more lettuce, parsley and celery in 6-packs for transplants later. In a bit I'll start some of the warm weather crops for transplants also.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

If any of you have a Mexican grocer on your area I have always had good luck and they sell eggs by the 36 count. Plus the meat counter is just like a butcher counter. They will cut whatever you like.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> We went last week all the local stores out of TP,PT Kleenxs.
> We got bags of birds eye soup mix veggies. Milk should have gotten 3 gallons then.
> 
> Went yesterday for pet food mostly but milk also. Joked with the cashier at Meijers they were having a going out of bussiness sale so may food stuff shelves were empty.
> ...


You/We will also be able to harvest cattail tubers and certain lake weeds for consumption,too. Actually, you may be able to do this now. For us, all of our lakes and wetlands are still frozen.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Eggs: If you have extras or can get extra (I'm starting to pile up, as nobody to buy or give them to right now) Scramble them without milk or water, add just a pinch of salt. Freeze flat by 1/2 dozen in zip bags. Some people freeze in ice cube trays. I just break off what I need for baking. For cooking scrambled eggs: add the usual amount of milk or water, even though they will seem extra thick. They cook up just fine and taste fresh.

You can add gluten to reg AP flour if you're out of bread flour. Gluten has a long shelf life, if you happen to find a forgotten box in the back of pantry as I just did.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> A self sufficient HT member only has to make it until the garden begins to ripen and the livestock is fat enough.


And that is four or five months for some of us


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is a great thread! I'm hearing often another store/shop/city is closing down. And I'm wondering what on earth people are going to do who do not live on a farm where they can grow their own foods.

We have been making one (sometimes two) trip a month into town for shopping purposes. Usually hitting Sam's Club and/or Walmarts along with Southern States for the animals. Just yesterday David mentioned it might be wise to use face masks next time....??

We do have 3 chest-type freezers (one large and two small) that are easily kept filled with all the home-grown items. Love the idea about freezing eggs as right now our ducks & geese are overloading us with theirs. If we don't find them in a nest, one or both of the dogs will bring them to our back door. (All our fowl free-range and pick their own place to lay an egg...often in the barn but sometimes in the pastures.)

We just got a Weston vacuum sealer and are in the process of reducing what is already in the freezers with this. Prior hereto my method of keeping frost burn off the meat was with water and that sure has taken up a lot of space in the freezers; as no matter how hard I tried it was impossible to get all the water out without leaving air bubbles. Now with this new sealer we can save freezer space by eliminating the use of water for such a purpose. I've also been freezing fresh (and condensed) goat milk using some thick plastic jugs and/or Ziploc freezer bags. 

Have not heard of stores closing in this area yet; but I have no doubt it will be occurring. 

Stay safe everyone!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Breezy said:


> You can add gluten to reg AP flour if you're out of bread flour. Gluten has a long shelf life, if you happen to find a forgotten box in the back of pantry as I just did.[/]
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I found 4# on Ebay for $13.91 vs 1# on Amz for $13.99!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm very, very happy I didn't abandon my 9-tray Excalibur dehydrator when I moved from AR. I can't wait to get it out of the 16 ft trailer and rev it up again! Apple chips comin' up!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Go to the library and get a book on edible weeds. Found a minimum of five salad ingredients in my back yard. Couple of them you could cook like spinach.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

My $2 bread machine works fine. We will not run out of bread. LOL, I discovered that the recipe for bread calls for only ONE TSP of yeast. The little bottle I have will last a long, long time. Always before I used a full packet, nearly 3 teaspoons of yeast. Not needed.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> Go to the library and get a book on edible weeds. Found a minimum of five salad ingredients in my back yard. Couple of them you could cook like spinach.
> 
> Mon


We are still weeks away from weeds. Still 2 feet of snow.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

No eggs or hamburg in our little town today. Two stores. Not toomany canned veggies-just cream corn which is an abomination


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for sure . i absolutely abhor creamed corn. are they still hoarding up around there?~Georgia


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

You can grow some greens inside as well as sprouts...could help hold over until the garden is producing. Also, if you have things like asparagus or rhubarb, they will be ready before most of the garden veggies...lettuce, spinach and peas come up early. Start some lettuce and spinach inside also for transplanting to be able to harvest early.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> you may need to bring they labs to help you hunt.


I thought all the Labs were busy doing virus tests.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All the libraries are closed here like the schools. some like our local one you can get a book for 2 weeks on the computer. But if your your here then you most likely have internet service or you set in a fast food parking lot and use the free WIFI.
The internet is a wealth of information on harvesting wild eatables.
Don't be so *ammed squemish people ate the stuff you turn your nose up at for hundred of years.

I just watched this one this morning on Sun Flowers, Because i am planing on growing some and some Buck Wheat this year.

search

My heart breaks you can't find presliced bacon, cut up chicken, turkey and other poultry.

This is for Maine but covers a lot of the MidWest.
https://mainehuts.org/discover/blog/wild-edibles-what-eat-and-where-forage-woods-maine.

https://matteroftrust.org/62-edible-wild-plants-that-you-didnt-know-you-can-eat/


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It is Wednesday evening here watching the local news, runners across the bottom of the screen are full of church closeings. Sorry I can't help it people can't dress warm drive in the parking lot stand near their cars/truck 6 feet apart and pary together

Now me I say that is showing no faith.

Mike and I met today and spent time in my church and felt joy and peace of mind.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Came back from a medicine run a little while ago. Lots of canned beans, peanuts and other nuts, lots of fresh produce including stuff on sale (but I didn't look for bananas which were totally gone over the weekend), lots of spaghetti sauce, lots of ham, lots of Easter candy, soap of all kinds still on shelves but not in normal quantities. No fresh chicken, little beef (except the real pricey stuff), maybe 10 packs of cold cuts, no bread, no rice, a little gluten free pasta, flour all gone.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Besides TP, we've been able to find most everything else. I've found at least here the smaller, out of the way stores seem to be staying better stocked. Have to venture into town tomorrow or Friday for medicine, though, and ain't looking forward to it!


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

frogmammy said:


> Go to the library and get a book on edible weeds. Found a minimum of five salad ingredients in my back yard. Couple of them you could cook like spinach.
> 
> Mon


Almost all of our libraries here in Illinois are closed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here, too.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Went to Sam's club after work. Wanted to get a bag of dog food for DSILs hounds. They didn't have half the usual selections in stock. I got a substitute bag, 35 pounds and what I usually get is 55 pounds. Went to the meat section, it was almost bare. No chicken whatsoever, no pork, just some pricey steaks and whole briskets left in beef. I wish I had gotten milk. Dad went to Walmart today and could only get 1%.

The store was packed, long lines, took forever to get through. Then went to Petco for food for our dog, they were closed. They have cut their hours and I was 10 minutes late. Grrrrrr.

Feel so bad for DGD. She has a hot date and a fancy dress and so looking forward to her senior prom which my gut says will be cancelled any day now. And she aged out of her job and is trying to get another, well good luck with that right now. She had a good job with the state, working with an agent on tobacco enforcement. They would send her in "wired" to buy cigarettes, follow up later on the stores who sold to her using her recorded evidence. But she recently turned 18 so that's over.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Because i am planing on growing some and some Buck Wheat this year.


It's very difficult to process Buckwheat to make it edible.
Do you have a good grain mill?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so glad I stocked up early by accident. I was going in for cataract surgery and planned on being stuck at home for 30 days. I bought 10 lbs of bacon, 10 lbs of hamburers, several packages of brats, steaks etc. Had a hard time fitting it in already packed freezers so I'm good for 2-3 months. I even stocked up on dog food and chicken food. Was so lucky.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Haven't been in the stores, but from what everyone is telling me that has been in them around here they are empty. If I go online to Walmart or Sams club trying to get the pick op option they are out out eggs, brown sugar, yeast packets, don't even think about TP, diapers, or any type of cleaning supply. By the time this is over everyone should have really clean houses and bottoms. 

We have an high school exchange student living with us right now. She wanted some hand sanitizer to take with her on the plane, told her no use trying to find any. We will just put some rubbing alcohol on paper towel so she can wipe down the plane seat and her grandmother had her pack a mask before she came to the US. That is all assuming they can even get her a fight out of here.

Was thinking about getting our steer to the butcher early as we will be getting some bottle calves that have been sick. They are just crazy busy and first opening is at the end of April. He said this is worse than fall.

Went to the feed mill to pick up animal feed. People are walking out with double the bags of dog food they normally buy and I guess someone who normally does not order from them ordered a whole pallet of dog food. 

Sounds like people are going a little crazy around here.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The poorly prepared are panic shopping is what's creating shortages in my area. There are no eggs, no sugar, no flour, no rice, no onions, no potatoes, no canned fruits or vegetables, no toilet paper, no tissues, no paper towels, no baby wipes, no diapers and very little pet food. 

I was talking to a young couple the other day who had a cart full of flour and fresh meat and commented that they must be planning on making a lot of bannock. Bless their hearts, they told me they don't bake but the prepping list they found online said they had said they needed at least 6 bags of it. When I asked them how they planned on storing it, they explained that flour keeps forever just as it was. 

They seemed to feel some of the meat would fit in the freezer and they'd cook the rest and freeze it too.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Much of the wild survival food was just that. Survival food.
You can eat it but wish you didn't have to.
So it's nice to stock up on modern delicacies.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> When I asked them how they planned on storing it, they explained that flour keeps forever just as it was.


They probably need to review and update their youtube favorites


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We are pondering the option of eating the fat and abundant rock squirrels.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we have two large chest type freezers, one medium upright, two refrigerators/w. freezers. we had a chest type freezer in the garage, but it pooped out and spoiled a bunch of venison. We also had a small apartment sized freezer that we bought when we got stuck with 72 muscovy ducks in the fall . we butchered them and 9 geese. My wife is a food hoarder.
We do like cream style corn. I detest any corn bought at the store. It all tastes like over ripe field corn, to me..
a teaspoon of yeast can be started in a cup with a bit of sugar and water just before you need to use it. It really brings it to life.. 1/2 cup warm water,
1/2 teaspoon sugar, and one teaspoon of yeast..
why would those kids cook the meat and then freeze it ?
My brother cans venison. 
Chickens can be canned, too.
If you plan on canning anything, now is the time to get your lids.
I can buy eggs from neighbors. I got rid of all of my birds over a year ago. I gladly pay $2 to $3 per dozen.
I seldom see any coyotes around here, although they are around.. I would have to be hard pressed to eat one.
My neighbor is a trapper. makes fox sausage. again, not for me..
I have eaten raccoon and porcupine and squirrels.
what is a "rock squirrel " ?
.......jiminwisc......


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We are pondering the option of eating the fat and abundant rock squirrels.


Chew carefully


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> we have two large chest type freezers, one medium upright, two refrigerators/w. freezers. we had a chest type freezer in the garage, but it pooped out and spoiled a bunch of venison. We also had a small apartment sized freezer that we bought when we got stuck with 72 muscovy ducks in the fall . we butchered them and 9 geese. My wife is a food hoarder.
> We do like cream style corn. I detest any corn bought at the store. It all tastes like over ripe field corn, to me..
> a teaspoon of yeast can be started in a cup with a bit of sugar and water just before you need to use it. It really brings it to life.. 1/2 cup warm water,
> 1/2 teaspoon sugar, and one teaspoon of yeast..
> ...


You might be a little late for canning lids already. I know around here they are getting hard to find locally. Luckily I've been adding a box of both sizes to my groceries every time I go to the store for the past two months.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> w
> what is a "rock squirrel " ?
> .......jiminwisc......


Mexican tree rat.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Mexican tree rat.


that's like answering a question with a question.
I still don't know..


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> Don't want to sound smug, but we have always maintained a full pantry and freezer. We both HATE shopping, so when we do we buy a lot! For instance, a month ago we purchased three cases of Scotts 1000 (27 rolls/case). Who knew that we would be a head of the curve?
> 
> Even though we may be well off, our kid's families are your typical "use the grocery store as your pantry" type people. They go the grocery store almost every day (they live in big cities).
> 
> The kids (all late 30s) were not taking this Covid thing serious. They got serious when Amazon showed up at their doors last week with 25# of rice, 25# of dry red beans, and 25# of rolled oats sent to them by us.


This is basically my post on the subject aslo.

I keep a good inventory of non perishable goods. Paper products and cleaning supplies I have about a 6 month supply at all times. When you take something off the shelf you add it to the list that is always n the dining room table.

Freezer has about 1 year worth of locally raised beef.

I normally go to town (1.5 hour round trip) once every other week. That is mostly for dairy products. Walmart is the only grocery store. Ours has always been great - immaculately clean and very friendly staff.

I’ve been using the online grocery pickup for some time now. Over the weekend I finished up my list and went to place my order for Tuesday morning pickup. Notice there said there are no slots open for the next 7 days - huh?

Finally was able to reserve a slot for Tuesday afternoon at 5am Monday morning. Got the notice that there were 8 different items out of stock.

So since I had to go into the store to fulfill my order anyway I thought I should get an extra weeks worth of the stuff I needed. It was busy around noon of course - I usually go before 8am. I was pleasantly surprised that most of the shelves were in very good shape. Only empty ones were yogurt, eggs, paper and cleaning products.

I then pickup up my online order and talked with the guy a bit. He said last week they suspended the grocery pickup because the shelves were literally empty. For this week they opened up 40 pickup slots a day in the afternoons. They normally have 140 slots a day.

This was all because of those people who go to the store every day and have nothing stocked in their homes. They panicked and wiped the shelves clean. Now for people like us who only need to restock our home inventories we are screwed for a while.

I was really impressed how Walmart was dealing with this. Then now are closed between 11pm and 6am to do a super cleaning and to be sure everything they have is on the shelves. So now they are dependent on the distributors and what they will deliver.

I’m good now for 3-4 weeks - will then need just a couple perishable dairy items. Who knows what the weeks ahead will bring....


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Roof rat.

Mon


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_squirrel


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope. That isn’t what we have here.

Ours are BIG. The ones around the house live on bird seed, acorns, and range cube fragments that the cows don’t pick up. 

“Biologists tell us there are three subspecies of rock squirrels, which can be distinguished mainly by color and location. The Hill Country rock squirrels are a beautiful black color on the head and shoulders, fading to a salt-and-pepper shade on the hind quarters.”


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clearly you people don't know *anything* about rock squirrels:


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

They don't look to be from the southwest to me.
Such a mystery.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> They probably need to review and update their youtube favorites



I didn't bother offering helpful advice. I understand that everybody has different needs and will purchase what they feel is important but it us frustrating to watch food and staples leaving the store, knowing that most of it will spoil. 

One of my neighbours runs a foster home for native children and I felt no ill will watching him leave with two very full carts, including one of the last bags of flour. There was no bread on the shelf and he and his wife prefer feeding them bannock instead of bread anyhow.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I had to drive by Food Lion, so planned to pick up fresh fruits and vegetables, and almond milk. I was able to get a bag of apples and a bag of oranges, but non-cooled fresh vegetables were completely sold out. No tomatoes, potatoes, onion, etc. No almond milk, no chicken, limited meats, almost completely sold out of frozen vegetables.

I was there last Friday and store was fully stocked. Cashier says whenever people see a Food Lion truck unloading, they come in and buy everything as it is unloaded and stocked.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

doozie said:


> When we did go out last time I froze some milk,orange juice and tried to freeze individual eggs.
> Ive used the eggs and they were fine in a baked item. I know the OJ will be fine, and I've never frozen milk, but I know it can be done.
> After that I'm on to the evaporated dry milk, and dehydrated eggs. Not the greatest, but it will do because it has to here.


Have you looked at buying shelf stable milk in cartons? I use to buy a case of Almond milk when it was on sale. I just check the dates.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

susieneddy said:


> Have you looked at buying shelf stable milk in cartons? I use to buy a case of Almond milk when it was on sale. I just check the dates.


Related to this -

I usually get 2% milk. When I was reviewing my online order I noticed I put organic 2% gallons in my cart along with regular 2% half gallons.

We were having a similar conversation on another forum I frequent. Someone suggested that organic milk may have a longer “sell by” date. So I left them in my cart.

When I was home putting my groceries away I was astounded. The regular milk had a sell by date of 3/30 while the organic milk had a date of 5/20.

I did some research and found that organic milk is ultra pasturized while regular milk has just standard pasteurization.

Even without this so called crisis I always have to do grocery runs every other week and it’s mostly because of milk. If I can extend that to 3 or 4 weeks I will be so happy! I hate going anywhere as it is - I have been self isolating for years now so as it is.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wow. They destroyed the benefits with ultra pasteurization.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Wow. They destroyed the benefits with ultra pasteurization.


I know - it makes no sense to me. One would think organic milk would need less pasteurization.

I am going to keep a couple gallons on hand and rotate it through. The benefit of the long sell by date is a huge thing for me if I can delay my trips to town even more.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

way back when, we used to buy boxes of powdered milk.
it tasted awful .. So, one day I mixed up a quart of it and poured it back and forth from a dish to another dish.
I poured from as high as I could reach without splashing too much.. the aerating helped a lot and made the milk taste almost good.
I do not drink milk. I quit drinking it around 1976..
that is when we quit having milking goats. cow milk is way to slimy in my throat.. and it tastes bitter..


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> way back when, we used to buy boxes of powdered milk.
> it tasted awful .. So, one day I mixed up a quart of it and poured it back and forth from a dish to another dish.
> I poured from as high as I could reach without splashing too much.. the aerating helped a lot and made the milk taste almost good.
> I do not drink milk. I quit drinking it around 1976..
> that is when we quit having milking goats. cow milk is way to slimy in my throat.. and it tastes bitter..


If you want to buy powdered milk buy Nido. It is powdered Whole milk. It is usually in the Mexican sections of the store.









Don't forget you can also buy shelf stable Orange Juice and other juices made by Jumex


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've seen that and wondered what it was. It's gone here, along with all the Masa cornmeal.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

susieneddy said:


> If you want to buy powdered milk buy Nido. It is powdered Whole milk. It is usually in the Mexican sections of the store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur, that's all I buy.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

We were fortunate that we just had a cow butchered last month. I have 4 boys at home so I have always kept a well stocked panty as well as 3 freezers full, including the cow we just got. I need to make grocery runs for bread, eggs milk and butter, everything else I can make do from my pantry. I do keep powdered and canned milk on the shelf, and in additon I make my own lard so can make do if I can't find butter. My neighbor has chickens (we got rid of ours a year or two ago because they were freeloaders) and told me if I need any eggs I can get some from her, I also have a pkg of powdered eggs on the shelf, I have never used them before but picked them up about a year ago, just in case I ever might need them. I have 2 bread machines so I can make homemade bread if it becomes a probem finding it, but so far it hasn't been an issue for me, although its been about 6 days since I made a grocery run and we are down to 2 gallons of milk, so I am thinking I will need to go tomorrow or the next day. I will try to replenish the things we have been using regularly.

I was almost out of toilet paper and was starting to worry. I found paper towels so bought a multi pack of them as a plan B, then I was in our small town and saw a truck behind the Dollar General store...they had tp in but a limit of one pkg. I bought one and went home then sent my husband to the store for a second pkg. That should last us a month.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife decided we were low on chicken.

The little grocery-only Wal Mart had none in the case, but supposedly had a truck full sitting in the parking lot waiting to be unloaded.

The Food Lion had plenty and now we do too, as in 3 whole birds, several packs of thighs and several packs of boneless breasts, along with some Corned Beef.

No time was spent looking for anything else.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Butcher shop up the road has anything I want, I had a hog butchered end of the year plus had a deer all in the deep freeze.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I went grocery shopping today and was pleasantly surprised that the shelves were not stripped bare. I was able to get everything I needed including toilet paper (limit 1 package per customer) and paper towel (also limited to 1 package per customer) The only things that were in short supply were eggs (I ended up buying cage free organic eggs....expensive but my hens haven't started laying again yet) and milk (I headed up buying from a local dairy...expensive but helps a local business) They had limits on other things like potatoes, rice, flour, etc but the shelves were stocked. Maybe I miss the mass hysteria OR more likely, I live in a very rural area so not as many people shopping or not as many crazy people. Who knows!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we are well stocked with meat, but there is a butcher shop just about 8 miles from us that raises their own beef.
their shelves are always well stocked.
although I have not checked there for a couple of weeks.
but they are just out of the city limits of a very small city


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

At least Walmart is one item per customer, one package of yogurt, one gallon milk, etc. Aldi implemented restrictions as well, and they might be more strict now. 

We're going out in a bit, the local Pixies need fresh fruit and veggies, milk, and bread. We could use some fresh stuff too.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hiddensprings said:


> I went grocery shopping today and was pleasantly surprised that the shelves were not stripped bare. I was able to get everything I needed including toilet paper (limit 1 package per customer) and paper towel (also limited to 1 package per customer) The only things that were in short supply were eggs (I ended up buying cage free organic eggs....expensive but my hens haven't started laying again yet) and milk (I headed up buying from a local dairy...expensive but helps a local business) They had limits on other things like potatoes, rice, flour, etc but the shelves were stocked. Maybe I miss the mass hysteria OR more likely, I live in a very rural area so not as many people shopping or not as many crazy people. Who knows!


My neighbor told my wife over the fence yesterday that while the store he visited was low on some grocery items, the displays on the other side of the store holding garden seeds seemed quite full.
Reminder- that carton of pale pink tomatoes will last you a week. The little packet of beefsteak or big boy will last you for about as long as you please.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

People get mad at those they see hoarding food. Why aren't these same people getting mad at all of those who are running around shopping. Haven't we been told to self-quarantine?

This must be quite a quandary, or balancing act, for many people. On the one hand, it is recommended to not hoard food and buy just what you need. Leave some food for others.

On the other hand, it is recommended to stay home. Don't go out in public. Self isolate.

So, for those people who were not preppers prior to Covid-19, which recommendation do they follow? You really can't buy food for just a few days AND not frequently go out in public.

I can understand why some people rushed out to the stores and hoarded food. By doing that, it made it possible for them to hunker down and self-quarantine.

It's a Catch-22.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I pity the fool trying to hoard grocery store produce. You will end up with lot expensive compost within couple week. Most of this has been stored in low oxygen environment for long periods to minimize spoilage and maximize profit. Once exposed, it likes to play catch up.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh for sure.bananas might last a day.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

A couple thoughts on the grocery shortages:

With so many people off work and the fear this virus has created we now have people that have never done much cooking, eat out all the time, etc. cooking all their meals at home. While many of us always keep a large food supply, fully stocked freezers and pantry's, they had very little, so they need a bunch of food all of a sudden.

I think you also have a bunch of folks just staying home and cooking for fun, so they are needing supplies they wouldn't normally. For instances I've seen a few people on FB talk about baking homemade bread, which they probably rarely do.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes it is. 
Even being as well stocked as we are, there were a few things we needed so we wouldn't have to go out again for ANYthing, for a month maybe two or three. So we got those, but in a reasonable amount.

Due to OUR specific health issues and needs there are two specific items we need to survive. I had (stupidly) taken for granted that they would always be easily available. One of the items currently has a limit of one per customer, if available at all. Two per week will be needed. This item has a shelf-stable back up plan, but it is sold out everywhere in store and on-line and I do have some to meet our needs for a time. Hopefully it will become available again before we are completely out. 
I reasonably purchased for our needs what we could/when we could and am well aware that many of the purchasers of said product may never even resort to using it. If this item becomes available today, I would certainly purchase it, even though I don't need it today. Does that make me a hoarder or a survivor? 

We don't/won't need any bit of the rest of the food available for purchase for a very long time. But can certainly relate to those that do. I'm on both sides of this coin. 

Every outing feels like Russian roulette.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is a novelty. Cook like mom or grandma, then when life returns to normalcy, it is an "Ok, been there and done that" thing.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

A lot of old bulls will be herded up to that "pasture in the sky" this week. I have a family member who works in a small town grocery..... meat counter. One of her customers came in and bought 60 pounds of hamburger...…...

And I think most people won't be able to stay at home, closed up for much longer than a week. But they bought enough for a couple of months. It's gonna take a long time to break the cycle, IMHO. When their family and friends start getting sick. But then it will be too late. 

Hang in there,

geo


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> My neighbor told my wife over the fence yesterday that while the store he visited was low on some grocery items, the displays on the other side of the store holding garden seeds seemed quite full.
> Reminder- that carton of pale pink tomatoes will last you a week. The little packet of beefsteak or big boy will last you for about as long as you please.


. 
Oh yes, I have plenty of seeds and will be starting some of them in my basement under grow lights soon. We don't put anything in the ground in Northern Minnesota until the 1st of June normally. I try to get ahead by starting them in the basement and its worked well for me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Why aren't these same people getting mad at all of those who are running around shopping. Haven't we been told to self-quarantine?


I wonder about that too.
They tell people "stay at home" and some don't seem to hear it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

They are starting to hoard building materials now. I wonder what I will do when they all me to build a bigger test center. 

Our Lowe's is swamped with bored people who want to do diy I guess. Never have seen it that packed before. Little old lady cut on front of me with a few items and sneered lol.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> They are starting to hoard building materials now. I wonder what I will do when they all me to build a bigger test center.
> 
> Our Lowe's is swamped with bored people who want to do diy I guess. Never have seen it that packed before. Little old lady cut on front of me with a few items and sneered lol.


Sneering, cutting old ladies are the worst!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sneering, cutting old ladies are the worst!


And you HAVE to let them get away with it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> And you HAVE to let them get away with it.


Until I’m old enough and then I won’t have to.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sneering, cutting old ladies are the worst!


(She said, with an evil sneer, as she cut in line....)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sneering, cutting old ladies are the worst!


Line cutting is officially banned in Alberta. I needed to do a weekly shop and we are now expected to line up 2 cart lengths apart (which is causing misery for anyone trying to round corners), the line is carefully supervised to ensure that a safe distance is maintained and we are directed to a cashier only after someone has paid and left the area. 

Most of shortages are sorting out, except flour and sugar. I noticed a sign above the ground beef indicated it was in short supply and asking people respect the fact that others would like to buy it as well. One man scooped it all up, put it in his cart and headed on. 

I also noticed that while we've been asked to keep children at home, parents are bringing them along and getting each of the kids to purchase items that are limited.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Local store says seniors should come in the first hour of the day, asks other shoppers to let seniors ahead of them in line, giving senior discount, which isn't much, daily instead of just on Tuesdays.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> oh for sure.bananas might last a day.


https://tastessence.com/ways-to-keep-bananas-fresh-for-longer


> 9 Ridiculously Effective Ways to Keep Bananas Fresh for Longer


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

whiterock said:


> Local store says seniors should come in the first hour of the day, asks other shoppers to let seniors ahead of them in line, giving senior discount, which isn't much, daily instead of just on Tuesdays.


Our Walmart (only place to buy groceries) will start this coming week where they will open an hour early on Tuesdays just for senior shopping.

I’m so happy to see this as I have an autoimmune disorder (RA) and really have to watch this suff.

Will have to leave around 5:30am on Tuesday being it’s a 45 minute drive but will gladly do it!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not really self quartineing. I want to go hunt and make some money so do. I just don't go up to the farmers or wives. Don't touch any other thngs bare handed. I wear my gloves when opening and shutting gates.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And when fueling up your vehicle.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Things were fine here until the GD tourists from the big city 3 hours south started traveling to raid our stores and spread their disease.

Good thing this home-place is well stocked. Always.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> (She said, with an evil sneer, as she cut in line....)
> View attachment 84992


There was that one time in Walmart....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> There was that one time in Walmart....


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We got our basic grocery shopping out of the way a week ago. It is just the produce that needs to be bought. Luckily we have quite a few locally run fresh produce stands. You just never know what they will have at each one. The local people here go buy their produce, meats (if any) and toilet paper daily.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our Farmers Market was full of customers before the opening bell. I had preordered some veg and two ham and cheese croissants. . Still wound up standing in line. Six feet apart.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Our Farmers Market was full of customers before the opening bell. I had preordered some veg and two ham and cheese croissants. . Still wound up standing in line. Six feet apart.


It is amazing to me how many people don't keep 6 ft between them and another person.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It was all good. We are going to need a system for passing from one side of the market through the existing lines. 

I am going to try to be patient with the folks who are adjusting to the new normal. Some folks are SCARED. You can see it in their faces.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> https://tastessence.com/ways-to-keep-bananas-fresh-for-longer


and when the bananas turn brown, turn them into banana bread.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Honest this duck and cover thing is for the herd and limited medical resources. We are all going to be exposed eventually. You can hope you will be one that experiences light version or at least there is an available ventilator and available hospital space, if it hits you hard. Or you can hope the virus mutates into less potent version.

Much like 1918 Spanish Flu, you hope you are lucky one and it will run its course.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> and when the bananas turn brown, turn them into banana bread.


Not problem for me, cant eat bananas, they are one of those fruits that spikes my blood sugar. Feel free to buy up my share of them. Can have my share wheat flour too for your banana bread.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I buy bananas for over oats in the morning. They can be a tough sell for kids who wants something a little more processed.
A good banana bread recipe is a good preventative against a full trash can.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

whiterock said:


> Local store says seniors should come in the first hour of the day, asks other shoppers to let seniors ahead of them in line, giving senior discount, which isn't much, daily instead of just on Tuesdays.


And that is a great thing for necessities. People should do that everywhere. 

I just don't think a new light fixture and some paint and caulk are all that necessary for line cutting.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I heard there are limits here but everything available. 
I did read Missouri and Illinois are basically shutting down non essential everything. 
Good news is liquor stores are deemed essential as are the pot stores in Illinois.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> I did read Missouri and Illinois are basically shutting down non essential everything.


I posted a link to the Illinois list of "essential businesses".
Many things will remain open.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we can have an hour before it opens in the morning as well. i'm going to break my isolation tomorrow. i got all my sanitizer and other stuff in the car. i dont need much. i called and they have eggs and milk which i don't have (i can managed the eggs if i have to. i only cook with them) they are only letting a certain amt in. they have designated spots marked to step on. and shields in front of cashiers. and the store has been well cleaned the night before. it's probably just as safe as my home or safer.

i got a list and i know exactly where everything is.( i dont intend to knock over any old ladies though. ) i only hope that what i want is what people have left on the shelves like salt pork, salt fish, fresh fish, smoked. stuff like that. there's plenty shrimp and crab and stuff they said ( most expensive thing in there)but i dont eat that

whenever i'm around the fish section i only see the same people there and not too many. i've never ever seen anymore than 5. most times only 2 or 3. fish is awful expensive. but that's what i live on and it's my own fault that i didn't get enough. i dont know what i was thinking of. i guess i left it too long because i didn't want to be around the hoarding and shoving crowd

i guess they have all the frozen convenience pks fish gone but i dont buy that. i expect it to be as high as it's ever been tomorrow although they are not allowed gouging. i likely wont even get in the door and i'm not much for pushing.(you haven't seen some of the seniors up here) if i got to do that i'll come back home and make do. some places they are requiring identification. ~Georgia


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> I buy bananas for over oats in the morning. They can be a tough sell for kids who wants something a little more processed.
> A good banana bread recipe is a good preventative against a full trash can.


 Oats with banana, raisins, walnuts, and a little maple syrup. Who could say no to that?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Oats with banana, raisins, walnuts, and a little maple syrup. Who could say no to that?*

I can, Hate raisins unless in moms pie, Bannas spike the blood sugar as does Maple syrup because a little isn't worth it.

News last evening guns are selling at a hot rate many Gun shops running out of hand gun ammo too.

Seems many are worried about two legged city critters raiding the summer gardens.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I may have to put a deer stand up at the local Walmart to hunt for the ever elusive toilet paper truck. If I can score a 24 count I will have to mount it on the wall so all my friends can see what a great hunter I am.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

If you separate the bananas from the bunch into individual bananas, they will last longer.
we buy green ones. and semi ripe ones.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If you separate the bananas from the bunch into individual bananas, they will last longer.
> we buy green ones. and semi ripe ones.


I didn't know that. I'll try it next time.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

today's short run. Got some potatoes, onions and limes in produce section. A can of collards and one of mustard greens. Most of the canned veggies were empty shelves. Loaf of bread, looked to be about 25 loaves available. Gallon of milk, fairly good amt of that. pound of unsalted butter, not much of that in the case. Coffee, only filters were for 4 cup makers. I should be fairly good on that, If not it will be cowboy coffee time. Some dog food.

Filled the pickup with gas and also a 5gal gas can. Haven't mowed the yard since July 3. It started to grow a couple of weeks ago.
Tank of propane for the gas grill, might should have gotten another but the other spare has a bad valve so will have to do exchange on that one when the time comes. Ace is the place for that, low traffic area.

Went by the nursery in town and got jalapeno and serrano peppers and some tomato plants. The tomato plants were selected as having 2 or 3 plants in each 4" pot. They are Porter, small but make a lot and have good flavor. Also got some Yellow Pear tomatoes. Dad used to scatter seed for those in with the cotton seed when he was a boy. Usually start my own plants but was lazy this year. Will be a bit late getting a garden in, haven't done much gardening in last few years because of the old legs, but may have to suck it up this year to get something fresh.

Might make a run to the other town to the feed store. Old type store that carries seed in bulk, I'm sure some of the seed I have is going to be low germination. Even though I store it well, some just doesn't keep well. Hope the Tatume squash is still viable. That stuff is good on the grill, and a late crop can keep like winter squash even if it is a summer squash.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Well, home from town, know within couple weeks if I caught the Bubonic Plague on my long and painful journey.

Aldi had plenty produce, least kinds I buy. Limit 4 of a kind on canned goods. And they were completely out of eggs, canned salmon, and even sardines. Of course no paper goods Well had few of the big packages paper towels I think. The ones that last six month.

Walmart had eggs, not my preferred place to buy eggs, but whatever. Least they hadnt jacked price on them. They were cleaned out on dry beans except few bags black eyed peas. I cant eat many legumes, too much starch, but bought some black eyed peas, hey I like them. Even when I lived up north long ago. Friend up there said they tasted like dirt to him... his loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Near Green Bay they make tp. can't increase production because they already have been working 3 shifts for years.
once everybody is overstocked at home, the shelves in the stores will be full again.. patience grasshopper..


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what i was thinking about also HJ on the way home. hopefully i didn't get it this time. i was very careful. did everything i was supposed to.even sprayed lysol on my boots when i got back. i intend to dig in now. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I put in a large Amazon order for all things non-perishable and will be needed. Razor blades, deodorant, whole bean coffee, batteries, cleaner, etc. 

The Alabama Pixie's found tp, so we're set and have enough for at least six weeks. 

We'll reevaluate, but may have to go out Thursday or Friday for fresh fruit and veggies.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do you all have to keep 2 meters between you like we do. not couples of course.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> do you all have to keep 2 meters between you like we do. not couples of course.


Is 2 meters 5-6 feet? Sorry, dumb American.  If so, yes. Many stores have it taped out on the floor. Plus most stores are wiping down the register area between customers, not the card machine tho. I'm so glad Mr. Pixie's union and facility handed out hand sanitizer like candy for years.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, 6ft. our pads are all wiped down but i took in some alcohol and cleaned it before i stuck my card in just in case.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Signs on our grocery store doors say to keep out if you are sick or have been sick within the past 24 hours.

We went for softener salt, regular table salt and grabbed sliced cheese while we were there. Lots of chicken and other meats, except fish, in stock. Plenty of bread but not the kind hubby likes. Paper product aisle was empty except for a few boxes of tissues. No distilled water but a few gallons of spring water and water for babies (????) were on the shelves. No milk, no eggs, no Doritoes. Just about everything else was available but stock was much less than usual. Most produce was in good supply. I bought bananas, but no way am I putting them in oatmeal! Not a good combination for me, taste wise.

We didn't have time for the line, but Taco Bell was doing a brisk business at the drive-thru.

I was lucky, egg wise. Mom got me 4 dozen at the Amish market when I was able to visit her in early March. Eggs do last 3 months if refrigerated, they lose some quality but at this point 3 month old eggs will be better than no eggs.

We are not anywhere near the point of eating peanut butter and dandelion greens or fried tree rats with daylily tubers, yet.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Tree rats and gravy at breakfast is pretty darn good. Since I am lazy and so hard to skin for such little meat they usually end up in a stew. No need to buy the canned stuff at the store


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Tree rats and gravy at breakfast is pretty darn good. Since I am lazy and so hard to skin for such little meat they usually end up in a stew. No need to buy the canned stuff at the store


I like tree rat myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I quit hunting squirrels when my girls were in grade school. they wouldn't eat meat unless it was wrapped in clear cellephane .
We have red squirrels, flying squirrels, gray squirrels, fox squirrels and black (grey) squirrels.
when I was a teenager we ate lots of squirrels.
the limit was 5 per hunter. Dad and us 3 boys often limited out.
I could skin and gut a squirrel and have it pan ready in less than a minute.
we used .22 rifles. only head shots counted for our competition count..
we used .22's for rabbit hunting, too.
Dad once poached a doe with a .22..


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> do you all have to keep 2 meters between you like we do. not couples of course.


We have 4 cofirmed cases in my county and my last trip in was a horrible mess. They were enforcing the 2 meter rule but cashiers were nervous and had no idea what role they played in the whole fiasco. People are bringing their reusable bags and were being pressured to hurry and self pack them but in order to expedite things, they had bagging staff emptying carts which meant they were handling produce and touching carts bare handed and only allowed to wash hands every hour and nobody was cleaning the belt. 

I expect things to be different tomorrow when I go in. They've installed the plexiglass shields for cashiers and that's going to give them some relief and I hear that everybody entering or leaving the store is asked to present hands for santizer and the cart and basket handles are santized before shoppers take one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I didn't know that.


Wrap the end of each stem with foil or coat them with wax and the will last longer.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> We have 4 cofirmed cases in my county and my last trip in was a horrible mess. They were enforcing the 2 meter rule but cashiers were nervous and had no idea what role they played in the whole fiasco. People are bringing their reusable bags and were being pressured to hurry and self pack them but in order to expedite things, they had bagging staff emptying carts which meant they were handling produce and touching carts bare handed and only allowed to wash hands every hour and nobody was cleaning the belt.
> 
> I expect things to be different tomorrow when I go in. They've installed the plexiglass shields for cashiers and that's going to give them some relief and I hear that everybody entering or leaving the store is asked to present hands for santizer and the cart and basket handles are santized before shoppers take one.


Our regular store is “discouraging” people from bringing their own bags in. More chance of their baggers getting sick I think. Those bags can be pretty germy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Those bags can be pretty germy.


Very true.
Single use plastic bags are far more sanitary.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Our regular store is “discouraging” people from bringing their own bags in. More chance of their baggers getting sick I think. Those bags can be pretty germy.


I honestly never even thought about it until the cashier scolded me. Before this, she scolded me weekly because I always seemed to end up in town without bags. 

I know we're not supposed to speak unkindly about cashiers but she lacked personality and a sense of humour then and she certainly hasn't come up with any compelling reason to change now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I honestly never even thought about it until the cashier scolded me. Before this, she scolded me weekly because I always seemed to end up in town without bags.
> 
> I know we're not supposed to speak unkindly about cashiers but she lacked personality and a sense of humour then and she certainly hasn't come up with any compelling reason to change now.


LOL!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People have no Idea what 6 feet looks like horzantail. Is funny to see the fussy guys wanting straight even stacks of fire wood they stack up for years to dry. They buy they make attachments for their chain saws to cut the wood a uniform size so it stacks straight on the string lines they lay out. can't even eyeball 16 to 20 inches and be happy to be with in a inch or two.
https://www.amazon.com/ARC-Manfacturing-Measuring-Tool-Accessory-Detachable/dp/B01M5FDFDW
















Can't guesstmate 16 to 20 inches and you expect them to be able to do 6 feet LOL.



















 Al


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I think we should triple the wages of all the necessary workers until this is over.
Hazardous duty pay.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some stores are giving bounas to workers. Just saw a hireing ad for CVS with such a bonus mentioned.

For the banna people.





 Al


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ours got 2dollars yesterday. they seemed pretty happy with it.

i must say our store was spotless. i go to sobeys and they have always been clean wipes and whatnot. counters were being washed down after every customer also. they do fill your own bags here although i had heard they didn't. i think it depends on the cashier.but i didn't take mine although i wash them periodically.

i took 2 of the bags i use for recycling and lined the cart after i wiped it down with alcohol.( i think i mentioned that here before)i haven't been to no frills where i get the best buys since this started because they don't clean the carts etc. and it is not as clean over all.

i ran across a cashier one time like what WR mentioned. never went back to her. and wouldn't not if she was the only one there. i made sure she knew it. she looks away when she sees me.

i have no trouble with any of the others but i do have a couple favorites. oh i remember what happened with her now. i asked her nicely to put my fish in a bag like they are supposed to before they add it to the other stuff. she got beligerent and i left all my stuff on the counter and left the store but not before i reported her. ~Georgia


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I am taking the sanitizer wipes as I go into the store before I touch a cart and wiping all part of the cart. Some of our stores now have someone standing at the carts with a spray bottle of sanitizer. They spray the whole cart and they you take that cart from them. They are controlling it. I get the wipes before I take the cart anyway. I have sanitizer in the car as well and wipe down my key fob.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> I think we should triple the wages of all the necessary workers until this is over.
> Hazardous duty pay.


Mr. Pixie would finally be paid what he's worth.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Surprisingly, the 2 categories of "food" that my Food Lion always have in plentiful supply are chips and cookies. The government should study them to see how they are able to kep up with demand.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Easy answer. Folks have figured out those items aren’t good sources of nutrition.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Went to Walmart for just a few groceries this morning. This is their first Tuesday opening an hour early for seniors (6am-7am). I didn’t know what to expect.

My list was small - only about $50 worth of stuff I needed. Left at 5:15am.

Pulled into the parking lot at 6:05 - ugh....the lot was more crowded than a week before Christmas.

It was a disaster inside as far as people. People roaming around with no list - not knowing what they need. This is a real pet peeve of mine - they look to see what other people are buying and buy that.

Made it out of there in 30 minutes. I thanked the cashier for being there for us today.

I’m good with most food stuff for 3-4 weeks now at least. Still have a bunch of beef in the freezer and plenty of canned goods along with paper goods and cleaning products. I dread having to go back again - I feel it’s going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is what we do and it might be a help for those who now consider themselves fully stocked.
Our grocery list is updated after each meal. 
In other words, on a dry erase board or sheet of paper on the counter, we mark what we had for each meal and replace it.
It helps streamline shopping, gets you in and out, saves you money and from impulse buying, and you don't look like you are orbiting the planet Krogeria to the loss prevention cameras.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i thanked all of them also when i was in yesterday. cashiers, workers on the floor etc. they appreciated it.

that couldn't have been all seniors at 6am could it. or was anyone watching. i thought 7am was too early. my friend in the valley couldn't get there because he doesn't get around well until 10 or so. many are like that. i think there were about 6 in ours. they probably should set aside one hour in the afternoon for the ones with disabilities etc. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what i do is i have a note magnet on the fridge. every time i see myself getting low i write down that item.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

the idea of the morning hour is that they have opportunity to stock and clean overnight. less contamination the first hour for the seniors to contend with, and a bit better choices in some cases. Yesterday there was milk and some bread but no eggs. Saw them putting a cart of ground beef out and got two. Limit was 4 per family. Hadn't been picked over yet.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Easy answer. Folks have figured out those items aren’t good sources of nutrition.


But the weed dispensaries have to stay open as essential businesses, I doubt anybody with the munchies said
Time for a big healthy crown of broccoli


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I make list during the week as to what I'm out of or low on. Use the weekly sale circular to see what is on sale and if there is something I use often, add it to list and stock up on it. Many things I don't use so have no need to look for them. A few items cross my mind sometimes while shopping and sometimes I see something in someone else's cart that reminds me or throws a craving on me.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie would finally be paid what he's worth.


It's priceless.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

whiterock said:


> the idea of the morning hour is that they have opportunity to stock and clean overnight. less contamination the first hour for the seniors to contend with, and a bit better choices in some cases. Yesterday there was milk and some bread but no eggs. Saw them putting a cart of ground beef out and got two. Limit was 4 per family. Hadn't been picked over yet.


Those are the reasons they state - freshly cleaned store and freshly stocked shelves.

I was just shocked at how many people were there at 6am. Way too many for me - I will go back to the online order/pickup the next time I need something. They pick those orders in the early morning and the website/app is pretty good about showing what’s available and out of stock. However there seem to be many more quantity limits than in the actual store.

As far as a list there us always one on our dining room table. When you take an item off the shelf you add it to the list. Pretty simple as I keep an inventory of everything.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Just received my first shipment from Chewy. I like that. It's a lot easier.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

SRSLADE said:


> I think we should triple the wages of all the necessary workers until this is over.
> Hazardous duty pay.


Are 2 local grocery stores are giving extra $3/hr retroactive to March 9. They have also installed plexiglass screens for cashiers.

Triple pay, can't see it. That would close stores down. Up here that would be $40/hr


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Just received my first shipment from Chewy.


So how does it taste?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mzgarden said:


> I am taking the sanitizer wipes as I go into the store before I touch a cart and wiping all part of the cart. Some of our stores now have someone standing at the carts with a spray bottle of sanitizer. They spray the whole cart and they you take that cart from them. They are controlling it. I get the wipes before I take the cart anyway. I have sanitizer in the car as well and wipe down my key fob.


Our local store has set a self cleaning station for hand washing at entrance. Shoppers are requird to wash and sanitize hands before entring. And they have a staff member monitoring


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Triple pay, can't see it. That would close stores down. Up here that would be $40/hr


Of course it won't work. The free for all and all for free advocates love it when the money comes out of someone else's pocket.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a great thing how so many businesses are adapting and slowing transmission. If the places where there are not great numbers of cases can keep it that way, resources can be funneled to those that desperately need them at this time.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Very true.
> Single use plastic bags are far more sanitary.


Those single plastic bags are being banned in Mexico. But the government has allowed the stores to use up their supply until they run out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

susieneddy said:


> Those single plastic bags are being banned in Mexico.


Some states have banned them.
Now they wish they had them back.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

susieneddy said:


> Those single plastic bags are being banned in Mexico. But the government has allowed the stores to use up their supply until they run out.


They are here as well.
Still using them right now.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

All you need to do is take your own and pack your own groceries. The clerks don't need to touch your bags. I prefer that.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Just received my first shipment from Chewy. I like that. It's a lot easier.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Some states have banned them.
> Now they wish they had them back.


I don't want them back. People use them as trash bags and toss them out the window as they leave the area we live in. To friggin lazy to put it in the trash.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> All you need to do is take your own and pack your own groceries. The clerks don't need to touch your bags. I prefer that.


Our grocery stores are asking that you not bring your own bags because of cleanliness issues and not letting customers bag their own groceries right now because they can hold up the line.
Ther are trying to get folks in and out as quickly and efficiently as possible without causing undue risk to employees.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

We were able to get everything on our list today except for bananas and onions. I noticed they're out of potatoes. Still no toilet paper - they said none came on the truck. We're not running low though. A couple of years ago DH bought some big packages of toilet paper we really didn't like. I wanted to throw it out but he insisted on keeping it in the basement "just in case." I made fun of him for it until very recently.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I realized I have thornless cactus growing. AHA - nopalitos.

It helps control diabetes/high blood sugar as well.

https://rivenrock.com/blogs/cactus-recipes/tagged/cactus-lowers-blood-pressure

https://www.mexicoinmykitchen.com/nopales-easy-mexican-recipe/


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

gots plenty of that myself, just went to county seat to feed store. They had lots of plants and they carry bulk seed for the common vegetables. Got more tomatoes, peppers and onions. May need to produce for the offspring. Looking at my seed stock, gonna need to do some germination testing. Usually start my own peppers and tomatoes, but been lazy last couple of years. Probably start some for a late crop, and to secure more fresh seed in my stock.
Sure was strange to see all the empty parking spaces in town around the courthouse area. Downtown is mostly antique stores and specialty shops now, most business is on the north side of town now.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I realized I have thornless cactus growing. AHA - nopalitos.
> 
> It helps control diabetes/high blood sugar as well.
> 
> ...


We have a surprise crop also, last year we bought bulk broccoli seeds from the farm store. I knew as they grew it wasn't broccoli but let it go, it wintered over through ice and freezing weather.
Now have a nice supply of kale, one of the so called superfoods.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont know what i'll do about soil and all the other stuff i'll need for the garden. some of the rules might be relaxed by may or june. he might class it as essential and let them open so we could get out plants going. 

i have one large bag of potting soil left from last year to put things in pots. i still have lots of work to do in the garden anyway before i can plant. take me a month to clean it all up after the winter toll. ~Georgia ~


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> i dont know what i'll do about soil and all the other stuff i'll need for the garden. some of the rules might be relaxed by may or june. he might class it as essential and let them open so we could get out plants going.
> 
> i have one large bag of potting soil left from last year to put things in pots. i still have lots of work to do in the garden anyway before i can plant. take me a month to clean it all up after the winter toll. ~Georgia ~


Several of our stores have incorporated delivery to your steps, no contact shopping. If you happen to have a Home Hardware in your area, they've recently incorporated this service (at least in Alberta) and accept payment by credit card or e-transfer. 

They're pretty much the best for customer service in my area and my local store has a great garden section.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Was just in CVS and seen this dude whose cart was FULL to the brim with hand sanitizes, baby wipes, soaps, everything that people need!!

I called him selfish and gave him the low down about the elderly, moms, and people who need these types of things. Told him he should be ashamed of himself!

He said: “Are you done? Cause I really need to get back to restocking the shelves now...”


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

fffarmergirl said:


> We were able to get everything on our list today except for bananas and onions. I noticed they're out of potatoes. Still no toilet paper - they said none came on the truck. We're not running low though. A couple of years ago DH bought some big packages of toilet paper we really didn't like. I wanted to throw it out but he insisted on keeping it in the basement "just in case." I made fun of him for it until very recently.


For those concerned, head over to the linens aisle, grab two arm fulls of tea towels or cheap dishrags. Then shoot directly back to the bath and body aisle and grab several bars of Dove or like kind soap.
If the panicdemic has escalated to the point that those items are gone, there are always diapers (adult/dog/pet depending on side) or seltzer bottles via Etsy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby left for work early today to stop at Sam's Club. They had toilet paper! Limit one package per customer. They also had signs that because of the hoarding they would not accept returns of toilet paper.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Quesadillas con nopales. Oops, I ate the pretty folded flour tortilla with that filling, cheese, and salsa.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I had to go to town today, Walmart, a grocery store, two DG. Not one roll of TP.
We're stocked, no problem here.
Food no problem, a few limits but plenty but then again we're stocked up after a great garden and canning season. 
Hog and deer in the freezer.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

This video may be helpful to some. You can decide


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> A wonderful senior lady from church mentioned this to a friend of ours. "A warm wet wash cloth and a washing machine are all you need to clean your bum. There was life before toilet paper."


I haven't used toilet paper at home in twenty years. We use the large adult wipes, and then burn them in the wood stove. I have a case and a half of these in the pantry, so I am good for at least six months.

Picked up some groceries on Tuesday when I hauled hay. The Safeway I shop at had TP, and paper towels. No shortage of meat, or dairy products. I got a few weird looks because I was wearing a mask and gloves. I'am good for another month.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

They are starting to get eggs here in doz cartons. No brown sugar, yeast, etc. Most items they have have a limit of 2. 

If you may be able to get cases of ungassed bananas they last a lot longer. I picked up a case two weeks ago and the first ones are just ripening. Keep the case down in the cool basement it can last as long as a month and a half. It is veritable though. I have had had cases ripen all in a few weeks. It is all good though we just freeze them then.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

It’s been 2 weeks since my last grocery run. I’m well stocked still on most everything but figured I would top off some dairy items.

I’ve been using Walmart’s grocery pickup for quite some time now and love it. However since this pandemic obtaining pickup times has been very difficult. Each time I go to place an order the site says that all pickup slots for the next 2 days are full. It also says to check back often as new slots are put out every morning.

I tried 2 mornings at 5am - nothing. So on Saturday night - actually Sunday morning at 12:10am I was able to get a slot for today 3pm-4pm.

I only needed a couple things - order came to $42. My usual biweekly amount is around $140.

Now anxiously waiting for my order To be picked and hoping they have everything as I REALLY don’t want to have to go into the store for replacement items.

It seems like such a waste. 1.5 hour round trip and $11 worth of fuel to get $40 worth of groceries.

When I placed my order I noticed that the site would only let me out a quantity of 2 for everything in my cart.

My thoughts - I was told that they are restricting the amount of pickup slots because of the lack of inventory. However when I was in the store 2 weeks ago there were no signs as far as quantity limits on anything. All of this has forced me to go into the store where I normally wouldn't. You would think they would expand the pickup service and maybe restrict the in store shopping. Just makes no sense to me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I did my grocery shopping Friday at the small local store. Lots of bread, milk and most basic though some veggies and fruits were in low quantities. Still bare aisles for TP. Luckily I did not need that. Cleaners but no disinfecting wipes.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

That's funny, it's been the opposite here. Most of the basics are missing but the fruit vegetable sections have been overflowing. Although I did see one strange gentleman wiping out the yellow onions. He walked out with half a grocery cart full and left 3 squishy onions in the bin. Wonder what is going on there?

I probably will have to make a diet Pepsi run this morning. Hopefully there is some available, it's been really hit or miss. The one thing we didn't have enough of in the pantry that I consider an essential.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

One thing I did notice was pasta was hit and miss but spaghetti sauce was in abundance. It was the opposite the last time.  Lots of canned veggies, boxed flavoured kinds of rice back in stock, bushes beans still bare but lots of other brands.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I haven't seen hide nor hair of either beans or rice lately, until we went to the local mom and pop grocery last week. The bagged rice and canned beans were still gone, but they had huge barrels of dried black beans and loose rice that you could scoop into bags and buy by the pound. I didn't need either but thought that was a good idea until I saw people digging in with their hands.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Can get just about anything (I buy). Got a 16-pack of TP at WalMart last Thursday - one of the last they had. Our grocery store had quite a bit though. I buy a lot of fresh produce and very little canned ready-to-eat stuff - that might be one of my best defenses should the virus visit our household!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> One thing I did notice was pasta was hit and miss but spaghetti sauce was in abundance. It was the opposite the last time.  Lots of canned veggies, boxed flavoured kinds of rice back in stock, bushes beans still bare but lots of other brands.


It is strange. Using the Bush's beans were fine but yesterday there was a whole lot of them. 

They had bottled water finally. I use them at work only though because carrying a 5 gallon bottle of water just doesn't work.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Last Friday, DSIL went to the grocery store in the next town and they were almost out of ground beef and limiting to one pkg per person. 

One day this week I will try the nearest Hy Vee store. Down to my last onion, I can't cook without onions. I have turkey in the freezer but no more chicken so hope to get some just to make life easier.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> Last Friday, DSIL went to the grocery store in the next town and they were almost out of ground beef and limiting to one pkg per person.
> 
> One day this week I will try the nearest Hy Vee store. Down to my last onion, I can't cook without onions. I have turkey in the freezer but no more chicken so hope to get some just to make life easier.


I have a bunch of onions but I ordered a few pounds of dehydrated ones because I too must have onions.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have to go through my onions, cuz the pantry is smelling a bit onion-y. I'll get it out before it becomes quite onion-y.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Same deal..no tp (toilet ppr) or pt ( ppr towels) at walmart...Found some bread last week at dillions and some eggs..
Extremely weird to see all the bare shelves...Hope the hoarders suffer extreme anxiety attacks...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They already did, hence hoarding.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I have a bunch of onions but I ordered a few pounds of dehydrated ones because I too must have onions.


Good idea. I used to keep them out at the cabin but I think I’ll order some now. I always keep Penzey dried celery on hand...might as well get the onions.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> They already did, hence hoarding.


No problem here on food. Good size local market. They were stocking bread today. PIcked up Bread , beans,rice, fresh veg. I raise my own meat so don't need any meat. No shortage of anything in the store that i could see. Just another normal day except most state and city building closed untill May. No highway patrol writing tickets  City and country police on vacation. Not many people out shopping in this small town. Market just had a few folks shopping. Fill up with gasoline. Got my happy pills at the drug store with no shortage of drugs there.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

This weekend, found everything on my shopping list except for hand sanitizer or the stuff to make it. My son needs it for work, but is OK for a couple of weeks yet.

Sugar and cake mixes were the only thing I saw sold out, but Winco had sugar in the bulk aisle in the drop down dispensers and in the 50 pound bag. All the scoop bins are not in use, only the drop down bins.

I bought a 25 pound bag of brown rice and a 25 pound bag of oatmeal, so I didn't look to see if there was any rice in the small packages on the shelf. There was a good selection of pasta which had been sold out the week before. Eggs are back on the shelf at $1.98 instead of $1.08.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Just got back from Albertson's. We had planned on going to the military commissary but after seeing the line snaking out the front door and around the side we noped our way out of there.

Albertson's was pretty well stocked. Still no TP or flour, but they seemed to have everything else in decent quantities. Especially the valuable and much sought after Diet Pepsi I have been seeking.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Mish said:


> Just got back from Albertson's. We had planned on going to the military commissary but after seeing the line snaking out the front door and around the side we noped our way out of there.
> 
> Albertson's was pretty well stocked. Still no TP or flour, but they seemed to have everything else in decent quantities. Especially the valuable and much sought after Diet Pepsi I have been seeking.


You are welcome to my share if Diet Pepsi. I want all the Diet Coke but better...diet Dr. Pepper. 
I’ve been baking more and DH broke out his bread machine so I was worried about flour but found some at Target in 2 pound bags. Got three of them.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> You are welcome to my share if Diet Pepsi. I want all the Diet Coke but better...diet Dr. Pepper.
> I’ve been baking more and DH broke out his bread machine so I was worried about flour but found some at Target in 2 pound bags. Got three of them.


Hey, I'll take any of those sodas in a pinch 

Very nice score on the flour. I haven't seen anywhere here since probably mid-February. I'm OK so far but I think I'm down to my last 5lb bag, so I have been on the lookout.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Pish. Soda. The local liquor store has curbside pickup now.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Pish. Soda. The local liquor store has curbside pickup now.


You know, that's the most well-stocked part of my pantry. Unless I descend into some kind of perpetual alcoholic stupor I'm probably good for at least a year


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> This weekend, found everything on my shopping list except for hand sanitizer or the stuff to make it. My son needs it for work, but is OK for a couple of weeks yet.
> 
> Sugar and cake mixes were the only thing I saw sold out, but Winco had sugar in the bulk aisle in the drop down dispensers and in the 50 pound bag. All the scoop bins are not in use, only the drop down bins.
> 
> I bought a 25 pound bag of brown rice and a 25 pound bag of oatmeal, so I didn't look to see if there was any rice in the small packages on the shelf. There was a good selection of pasta which had been sold out the week before. Eggs are back on the shelf at $1.98 instead of $1.08.


Make sure you use that brown rice within a year or less, otherwise it may go rancid. Or, you could store it in the freezer for a longer period.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Just got back from Walmart. My online order was filled completely! First time that ever happened even before this event.

I asked the lady about it being so hard to get a pickup slot. She said starting tomorrow they are going to start opening it up. I said so the inventory is catching up? She said it is actually caught up as of today for the first time.

I must say that this store has done a fantastic job. They are the only big grocery store for 35-40 miles. They serve a huge geographical area although very rural. It is always immaculately clean and the staff always super pleasant.

I am so happy - I have enough strawberry yogurt - my favorite evening snack - to last me 30-35 days now. My yogurt crisis is over for now and the cupboards, refrigerator, and freezer are at full capacity.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Make sure you use that brown rice within a year or less, otherwise it may go rancid. Or, you could store it in the freezer for a longer period.


Thanks for the valuable tip. I will use it in about 3 months. I use it to make dog food, so it goes quick.

All the grains will go stale if they sit around long enough. I had a bag of white rice go bad, which surprised me, but I don't use white rice for anything except to grind into flour, so that bag had been sitting around for quite awhile. I thought white rice never spoiled.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Thanks for the valuable tip. I will use it in about 3 months. I use it to make dog food, so it goes quick.
> 
> All the grains will go stale if they sit around long enough. I had a bag of white rice go bad, which surprised me, but I don't use white rice for anything except to grind into flour, so that bag had been sitting around for quite awhile. I thought white rice never spoiled.


It "should" last indefinitely if it is keep in an air-tight container (not talking plastic bags here). We store ours in BPA-free pails and/or canning jars.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

when all this over i wonder will our prices go back to the way they were before? wishful thinking right? ~Georgia


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I noticed last time I bought Dole pineapple orange mango juice it looked exactly the same but now its 59oz instead of 64oz.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Not sure which thread to post this in......

How are you people handling the payment for groceries. Cash, credit/debit card ? 
I think the plastic card is safer. Wear a glove to be able to use the keypad. 

Today at a mom and pop store, l locked my purse in the truck and took a small 
change purse in with me. I put a $ 20 bill in and had lots of change. Got out of 
there for $ 10 plus some change. This way I could leave it, in my pocket when I 
was done. I remove the gloves before I open my truck door. Then put the used gloves 
on the floor. So next store I use a different set of gloves. Rinse lather and repeat. 
Carry a box of gloves in the truck. After I get home, put one glove on and get the 
ones I threw on the floor out of there. 
I used to take the basset in the farm store with me. No longer. He has to stay in truck.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

most don't take cash. i use debit the rare times i've been out. counters, pads and whatnot all cleaned after each customer. i cleaned my card before and after and the pad also. our carts are all sanitized at night but i also cleaned my own and put a recycle bag in the bottom and top ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I pay with credit card. I don't need to use a keypad or even touch the machine. Just push in the card.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We use our Apple watches to pay. We don’t have to touch anything.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I went out today. Needed (well, wanted, not really need) milk, distilled water and half n half. Meijer was very clean and not crowded. Got chicken, pasta salad, eggs and stuffing mix.
Walmart was dirty looking and had quite a few customers. They had distilled water and milk.
Kroger was surprisingly busy. They had half n half.

Before this hit I could go to Meijer and buy whatever I needed (wanted). Now it takes half a day and 3 stores to buy supplies.

Kroger had 2 boxes of tissues, Meijer had the cheap paper towels. Didn't buy any because I didn't need them.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> when all this over i wonder will our prices go back to the way they were before? wishful thinking right? ~Georgia


It seems to be shipping charges that are driving up prices right now. Shipping ammo has always been expensive, but it’s just stupid right now. 

And you don’t want to know what it costs to get a truck into NY, NJ or CT right now. Seriously. That’s a thing.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> most don't take cash. i use debit the rare times i've been out. counters, pads and whatnot all cleaned after each customer. i cleaned my card before and after and the pad also. our carts are all sanitized at night but i also cleaned my own and put a recycle bag in the bottom and top ~Georgia


I still use my debit card and I've steadfastly refused to upgrade to a tap card but I may be rethinking that in coming days.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> And you don’t want to know what it costs to get a truck into NY, NJ or CT right now. Seriously. That’s a thing.


Curious why that is if you can expound? I can't believe how low gas prices have gotten in CA (excluding our exorbitant taxes of course).


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Fishindude said:


> Was in the grocery and Sams club today. No real issues getting anything.
> I think it's just the big metro areas where the serious shortages are. Sams had TP.


if you have a Sams Club, you are in a metro area.......

around here Kmart closed long ago, target left some years ago, even .dollar .general closed up.

we have a Walmart, and they have never been open 24/7.

folks are trying to buy up 6 to 10 weeks worth of supplies to shelter in place when this gets bad (it isn’t yet) in a week, the supply chain can’t keep up. Of course there are shortages.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Did my weekly shop. Nothing missing today except toilet paper. I heard the dollar store has it though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our neighbors went and picked up canned cat food for us. That’s all we needed, and I wasn’t going out for that.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I use Chewy for my cat supplies. So, if you get desperate they are very efficient at getting you what you order. Although someone on here said that they may not be able to do the two day shipping because of the virus.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I use Chewy for my cat supplies. So, if you get desperate they are very efficient at getting you what you order. Although someone on here said that they may not be able to do the two day shipping because of the virus.


I think it was 4 days for me.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> Curious why that is if you can expound? I can't believe how low gas prices have gotten in CA (excluding our exorbitant taxes of course).


We’ve seen TL and LTL quotes from origin-KS to NY and NJ as much as double places that aren’t being labeled as “Breaking News: Pandemic Epicenter!!!” by CNN.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> I think it was 4 days for me.


Was it you that got the email that they might be slower than usual?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Did my weekly shop. Nothing missing today except toilet paper. I heard the dollar store has it though.


Dollar General has been my hizzy, fo shizzy, through all this. It’s worth a trip. 

It’s almost like the folks that think they have to change their pants everyday, regardless what kind of work they did that day, are afraid to shop there or something- and we all know they’re the ones freaked out the most right now.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Was it you that got the email that they might be slower than usual?


No, it was my first order. I didnt know you could get chicken feed and other stuff there too.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Todays grocery hunting for 3 adults and 3 children (me, 2 DD's and 3 DGD's):

Milk... 2 1/2 gal. from the cow. Skimmed the cream for fresh churned butter. Saved the buttermilk.
Eggs... 2 doz. large/ex. large from the chicken coop.
Bacon... sliced from one of the slabs hanging in the smokehouse.
Flour, lard, salt, baking powder... from the dry cellar.
Honey... from the quart jars in the cellar.
Coffee beans... again, from the cellar.

Breakfast menu: Bacon and eggs, buttermilk biscuits with butter and honey, fresh milk and fresh roasted and ground coffee (for the adults).

Canned apple slices... cellar.
Leather britches... leftover from last nights supper.
Ham... from the smokehouse.
A little bit of cinnamon and sugar (for the apples).
Tea leaves... pantry.

Lunch menu: Leather britches, leftover biscuits with butter and a couple of slices of home cured country ham, stewed apples, milk and tea.

Potatoes... from the root cellar.
Asparagus... from the garden.
Ramps and morels... from the woods.
Trout... from the creek.

Supper menu: Pan fried trout, sautéed morels, fried potatoes with ramps, sweet cold tea.

My daughters and grandkids came to stay with me (for the duration) as planned, as soon as schools closed down where they live (suburbs outside of a big city). I have plenty of preserved food, not to mention the garden (perennials/winter and cool season crops now), summer garden and crops, animals still on foot, and what I can forage, fish and hunt (in the fall... *if* this lasts that long).


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

homesteadforty said:


> Todays grocery hunting for 3 adults and 3 children (me, 2 DD's and 3 DGD's):
> 
> Milk... 2 1/2 gal. from the cow. Skimmed the cream for fresh churned butter. Saved the buttermilk.
> Eggs... 2 doz. large/ex. large from the chicken coop.
> ...


If you eat your britches, what do you wear when you go fishing for the trout?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Went to HyVee this week to restock. Apparently with so many people staying home there is a lot of baking going on. Not a speck of baking powder on the shelf. Flour and sugar low. But meat and veggies were plentiful.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> If you eat your britches, what do you wear when you go fishing for the trout?


No britches just means you have to fish for deep water trout.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Walmarts have new rules in place for number of people in their stores . 
Aisles will be one way. 20 % occupancy. Employee at doors counting. 
Once they hit their number based on their square feet, then it will be 
a person leaves the store, then another person can go in. 

Good thing, I don't need anything there. Lots of other stores to shop in.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Was told yesterday that Lowes stores will soon do similar.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I didn't see all of the press conference with our governor yesterday but I think that is part of the stay at home orders. Limiting the number of people in a commercial building, that is.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

They closed the Pro desk at the local Lowes yesterday. Now of all the registers to close in the store, that made little sense.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I went to Costco on Thursday to stock up on some supplies. They are only allowing one person per card to come in the store. Lots of people sitting outside but back from the entrance. Most of the people were wearing mask and most made an effort to keep 3 to 6 ft away from everyone. When you got all you need you had to find the end of the checkout line so you could head towards the cashiers. The line ran down one aisle to the back of the store made a left then another left to an aisle away from everyone else. Once you to to the head on the line they directed you to a cashier. You had to stay in one spot while he unloaded your cart. Then he reloads your cart and you can move up to pay then get your cart and leave. Personally I wish they would do that all the time esp. the one person per card.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

My local Costco is only allowing the card holder into the store, unless that person uses a mobility device and needs help shopping. No shopping with your family. Each customer must use a cart , which is how the store is "counting" customers. When the carts are gone, no one else comes in until carts are retrieved.

Home Depot is also using shopping carts to count customers coming in the store. They've also closed all the kitchen/floor/bathroom design areas. You can still buy paint, and it's a hot selling item at the moment.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

ladytoysdream said:


> Walmarts have new rules in place for number of people in their stores .
> Aisles will be one way. 20 % occupancy. Employee at doors counting.
> Once they hit their number based on their square feet, then it will be
> a person leaves the store, then another person can go in.
> ...


We almost never go to Walmart, but the wife got her work-from-home orders this week, and is waiting on her laptop to arrive. We needed to get her a monitor and keyboard, so we braved Walmart early. We also stopped at Lowe’s while we were in town to get some more bleach for the pool.

The rules you describe explain what we encountered.

No aisles were one-way, but Walmart only had one entrance, and it had spots marked out every 6’, for about 50y. We didn’t have a wait to get in, but that makes sense now. Lowe’s has separate entrances for the store and garden center, and you couldn’t cross between them from the inside.

Only about half the folks in the stores were wearing masks. Traffic on the roads and cars in the parking lots of both stores were about what you’d expect for a Saturday morning around here.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Kroger, Monroe MI, just now. Had to pick up a prescription, so got other stuff. Canned goods looked pretty good. Meat section pretty good. Of course, no TP. Didn't check bread aisle, as I make my own. 6 ft between shoppers, marked on floor going to checkout. As my cart was unloaded, an employee swooped away with it to decontaminate it, and brought me a clean one. Overall, patrons polite, and no one seemed on edge.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Think I will be doing whatever possible to avoid all this regimentation. Spring here so start looking for more edible weeds. I know there are idgits out there bringing all this on everybody. Always are. Hopefully doesnt go all summer, but probably will.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm going in on tuesday to get a couple things. found a few things on here that reminded me i need it also like baking powder. i didn't have that on my list. trying to keep my son in baked goods. he's more afraid to go to the store than i am. (he has a few problems though )

i'm going at 7am. i thought i would pick up a couple rolls of tp to add to what i had but i was rooting in an out of the way cupboard this morning and found 50 rolls so i can cross that off. there was plenty though when i was in 2 weeks ago but there was a limit.likely to discourage hoarding.

i think i'll pick up some more pails of corned beef and riblets. i can make quite a few meals with that and who knows how long this will last. bologna is on sale for 10 dollars also. that's half price. i can cut that in 3 chunks and freeze it. (18 months to 2 years i heard on one of our news stations this morning).

i think i'll dig up part of my front lawn for a Victory garden like mom had during the war. i eat very few potatoes but my son does and they can be stored in sand in plastic totes. ~Georgia


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

i think i'll dig up part of my front lawn for a Victory garden like mom had during the war. i eat very few potatoes but my son does and they can be stored in sand in plastic totes. ~Georgia

-------------------

We always had a big garden but haven't the past few years being both of us are pretty crippled up. Plus the fact that neither of us have much of an appetite anymore.

However I was thinking of starting a garden again. We still have all our gardening tools and canning supplies. I would just need to buy a tiller. Hmmm - something for the stimulus check? What a great way to spend that money - to add to our self sufficiency!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I , too, have done little gardening the past few years. Got my garden space tilled up really well last week. Young man came over with a tiller attachment on a small trailer and really tore it up. I'm basically growing on rock, so will have to do a lot of watering if the rain isn't above normal. Fertilizing also. I have DD's family to consider as well. Might till up some of the front that I've used before I broke the legs. Slightly better soil in the front.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> i think i'll pick up some more pails of corned beef and riblets. i can make quite a few meals with that and who knows how long this will last. bologna is on sale for 10 dollars also. that's half price. i can cut that in 3 chunks and freeze it. (18 months to 2 years i heard on one of our news stations this morning).


If you can vacuum seal the portions, they'll be good for much, much longer; up to 3 years, and no freezer burn.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

We have a David Bradley walk behind tractor. It has a single plow, hiller, a harrow,
front blade and a few other attachments. Got it from his uncle last year. He gave it to the
hubby to keep his driveway plowed out. Another neighbor gave us, the rest of the attachments.
So it plowed our garden last year. He plowed snow with it for exercise this winter.
And it will plow the garden again this year. It's a real work horse. 
I got seeds saved so hopefully won't have to buy any. Got plenty of fertilizer from the
chickens , ducks and the rabbits. We have 2 acres so hopefully the hubby will work
with me to put in a decent size garden. Have what I need to can with already. So hopefully
we can do some of our grocery shopping in our back yard this summer. Sounds like a plan


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had my big gardens out at my country place and usually just had wash tubs and whatnot set up in the city for tom. etc. but we're not supposed to be travelling to our cottages anyway so i thought i would set more in the city. i wont have near as much but i always gave most of it away anyway.

my old tiller is gone . i don't think i'll rent one. rather have my own even if i don't have as much land in the city. Canadian tire is open and WM.(unless they start closing them too) they have them. i found a source for my sheep manure. black earth and whatnot. just down from where my son lives also found out today there is a seed company in Halifax that will deliver plants, seed etc. not allowed to open but they will still have everything.

WM has a large garden center but not sure if that part is open. people will likely kick up a fuss if it isn't . gardeners have to have a way to get their soil and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

For what it’s worth @newfieannie , the Walmart we went to today had the garden center open. You had to go in and out through the grocery door, but everything in the garden center area was open to the inside of the store. 

The stuff in the parking lot looked accessible. I can’t say this for sure, but I only happened to notice because this annoying couple (he kept sneezing, and was not too careful about containing it) seemed to crop up everywhere we were in the store. They left the registers about the same time we did, but didn’t have anything. Then, as we were leaving, they were having some things loaded into their van from the parking-lot stuff. I ASSUME they paid at the grocery registers and took their receipt to a Walmart attendant over there.

If you need some bags or dirt, or garden pavers or timbers, I would go look around that section outside to see what you want and then go inside and inquire at the registers about purchasing it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Our gardens are already in- most for two weeks already. 

When we first bought this place, we did a big tilled patch, out away from the house. It was difficult to manage, and never did much. Within a couple years, we started doing small, purpose-built gardens around the house. 

I built the four raised beds below (only picture I had was one I had to take for a friend at night, under headlights). We do most of our veg in those, and literally have to rope the stuff in in the summer. They perform really, really well. 

We have our asparagus patch on one retaining wall, strawberries on the other. Lettuce type stuff gets grown in the basement in the winter, and on the railing of the back porch the rest of the year. 

Various pots and flower beds get the random smatterings of stuff we plant as we think of it. Brussels spouts, broccoli and celery actually look cool and do well in a flower bed.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We are putting in a garden this year after many years without. One friend grew a huge garden and gave us such a bounty I learned to can. But he passed away. We don't have livestock now so tilled up half the corral. It should be fertile soil. We need to drive some posts and fence with panels to keep the chickens out, then ready to plant. Plan on working on it tomorrow. We are almost to last frost date for this zone.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Our gardens are already in- most for two weeks already.
> 
> When we first bought this place, we did a big tilled patch, out away from the house. It was difficult to manage, and never did much. Within a couple years, we started doing small, purpose-built gardens around the house.
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I spent most of my day setting up some large tubs for vegetables while hubby dug trees out of the big garden. If it isn't raining Sunday (later today since it's after midnight) I plan to cut hardware cloth to fit over the tubs (gotta keep the squirrels out) and plant spinach, green onions and lettuce. If I still have time I'll hand dig and set the bed areas and add a few more big tubs. It's not a huge area but big enough to grow some food.

People eating wild foods will probably cry about this, but in setting up this garden I pulled out piles of chickweed. I'm not fond of it. I left the violets, those are good eating.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

In The Woods said:


> i think i'll dig up part of my front lawn for a Victory garden like mom had during the war. i eat very few potatoes but my son does and they can be stored in sand in plastic totes. ~Georgia
> 
> -------------------
> 
> ...


Maybe build a few raised beds instead?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

gilberte said:


> Maybe build a few raised beds instead?


Agreed, @In The Woods , raised beds, with good soil you mixed yourself, is the ticket.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Our gardens are already in- most for two weeks already.
> 
> When we first bought this place, we did a big tilled patch, out away from the house. It was difficult to manage, and never did much. Within a couple years, we started doing small, purpose-built gardens around the house.
> 
> ...


Hey, I have a few raised beds similar to yours  Love them.

Ours is already in too. We pulled the spring/fall stuff a couple of months ago and the summer stuff has been in a month or two now. I just finished up planting the last of the cucumber and squash seeds yesterday since we're supposed to get rain this week (weather's been so weird here lately, rain? In April? What is going on?). I'm even being daring and starting a little bit more lettuce, usually it's too hot at this point but I'm going to take a risk with the cool wet weather we've been having.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The local greenhouse, garden shop is already out of seed potatoes and onion sets. DSIL got some last trip but we wanted more. I am trying container poratoes in a stock tank plus a couple of rows to hedge our bet on harvest.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Heading to the woods with 20 bales of mushroom spawn. Looking forward to picking mushrooms in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Weirdly, Cat food and kitty litter is apparently in high demand. None of my usual places have it in stock.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

That's just a cat thing, nothing to do with Corona.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> Weirdly, Cat food and kitty litter is apparently in high demand. None of my usual places have it in stock.


The virus has created a lot of shortage all over. Just last night at Walmart there are shortages of things that was available just 2 days ago. Some meats, TP. Cat and Dog food just to name a few. Hope this virus will peak within 10 days so it can start to flaten out.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> Weirdly, Cat food and kitty litter is apparently in high demand. None of my usual places have it in stock.


The virus has created a lot of shortage all over. Just last night at Walmart there are shortages of things that was available just 2 days ago. Some meats, TP. Cat and Dog food just to name a few. Hope this virus will peak within 10 days so it can start to flaten out.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

101pigs said:


> The virus has created a lot of shortage all over. Just last night at Walmart there are shortages of things that was available just 2 days ago. Some meats, TP. Cat and Dog food just to name a few. Hope this virus will peak within 10 days so it can start to flaten out.


 I know it, me too. I have nothing really to complain about but I am tired of it. I’ve been essentially sheltering in place since I had foot surgery on Feb. 11. I can’t wait for normal life again. 
Which I feel like a twit for complaining about. So many have it so much worse.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i know so many have it much worse than us but i'm tired of it myself! the car could stay in the yard for months for all i care if i know that i can go out and get in it when i want to. 

just to take a drive to check out my camper in the country would be nice or go to meet a few friends at the mall for coffee and conversation. i'll settle for just going to buy some heavy socks . i had rubber boots on out there working this morning and my back is complaining. 

not only that but i've been in so long that i never bothered to put my ear rings in . i tried them this morning before i went outside and the holes had grown over. i had to punch them out again because i plan to go to the bank tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

We had a whole steer delivered to us a few weeks ago in nice packages and will be set for quite a while, that alone gave us 145lbs of hamburger in 1lb chubs. Told the kids if they need anything let us know. Next month were getting a heritage sow as well for the freezer, will be a nice addition since I am getting tired of beef and chicken. 

So far our grocery stores are okay with fresh fruit and veggies, pretty low on frozen meats and fresh...cheese, TP, paper towels, etc. things like that. Eggs too apparently but having my own flock has been really nice. Went to the store today for some fresh things and snagged a bag of rice, the hubby had gotten a lot of canned goods some weeks back.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

So I go to Aldi's for my 1x a week grocery shop. Only needed fresh milk and a few other
things. If not for the milk, I would not have gone in the store.
So they are out of flour again and again no TP. But they did have sugar this time.
I am stocked up on these 3 items, but I still like to track them.

So the cashiers now have these plastic glass type shields in place. Good thing,
because the cashier sneezed real hard/ loud facing the customer ahead of me.
So after she checked me out, I was very polite but I let her know she should be
wearing a face mask. She never said she was sorry. Just smiled at me like everything
was all normal like. I told her lots of people are on edge about this whole virus thing.
So when I went outside, I mentioned it to the lady who was wiping down carts. She
asked me which cashier and i said, the one on the far end working.
I saw more people wearing masks today. And gloves. Some wearing both.
What amazed me was the number of people wearing masks but no gloves.
I would think gloves would be the bigger priority but then again, what do I know.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Grey Mare said:


> We had a whole steer delivered to us a few weeks ago in nice packages and will be set for quite a while, that alone gave us 145lbs of hamburger in 1lb chubs. Told the kids if they need anything let us know. Next month were getting a heritage sow as well for the freezer, will be a nice addition since I am getting tired of beef and chicken.
> 
> So far our grocery stores are okay with fresh fruit and veggies, pretty low on frozen meats and fresh...cheese, TP, paper towels, etc. things like that. Eggs too apparently but having my own flock has been really nice. Went to the store today for some fresh things and snagged a bag of rice, the hubby had gotten a lot of canned goods some weeks back.


I'll trade a roll of TP for a pound of burger.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Weekly grocery store run for us today too. Two different grocery stores to get what we needed/wanted. Didn't need but was curious: still no TP, hand sanitizer, paper towels or even napkins at either. Still no flour. Still scant shelves on most things although I did snag a couple of bags of dried beans at the mom & pop (canned beans are non-existent still and I'm running low). Fresh fruit and veg were a little more picked through than normal although I was able to get what we needed between the two stores.

The shocker - in both stores, whole chickens which normally run at about .89-.99/lb were 1.99/lb at the mom & pop and 2.50/lb at the chain store. Never seen a regular whole chicken, uncooked, for $12 average before, usually they're around $5. Yikes. Didn't even look at the price of beef since I didn't want to drop in the store.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

After my last trip to the grocery store (Walmart is the only one) I will not be going into any stores at all for anything until this is over.

I went to the senior only shopping from 6am-7am on a Tuesday a couple weeks ago. There were so many people in that store it was like grid lock. No way could you stay away from other people.

My wife and I are high risk both having auto immune disorders which brings compromised immune systems. My wife is very ill with other issues also. I feel if she got this virus it would be very very bad.

I’ve taken over all the household duties including the grocery shopping. It’s been 1.5 years. The only place my wife goes out to is to doctor appointments before all this. After that extravaganza at Walmart I was so afraid that I would bring something home.

We have no neighbors, family, of friends. Right now if something happens to me where I can’t drive we are going to be in trouble as my wife hasn’t been able to drive for years now.

I’ve always worked on a 2 week grocery run cycle including all other errands. Other than that we never leave the place. We have almost a years worth of beef in the freezer plus a pantry full of everything else. Those biweekly grocery runs are mostly for perishable dairy products which is my wife’s main food now.

I made an online grocery order for pickup for tomorrow. The pickup slots are very difficult to get. Had to get up at 12:30am to get a slot for tomorrow afternoon. By 5am all the slots are gone.

With this run I have it so we will be good for 4 weeks now. I am hoping that this thing might settle down by then. If not...I’ll make another pickup run. No stopping at Dollar General, Dollar Tree, the little discount grocery, or Rite-Aid from now on. I used the pickup window at Rite-Aid on Saturday for the first time in my life.

Not complaining - just going into the next deeper phase of hunkering down here.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Grey Mare said:


> We had a whole steer delivered to us a few weeks ago in nice packages and will be set for quite a while, that alone gave us 145lbs of hamburger in 1lb chubs. Told the kids if they need anything let us know. Next month were getting a heritage sow as well for the freezer, will be a nice addition since I am getting tired of beef and chicken.
> 
> So far our grocery stores are okay with fresh fruit and veggies, pretty low on frozen meats and fresh...cheese, TP, paper towels, etc. things like that. Eggs too apparently but having my own flock has been really nice. Went to the store today for some fresh things and snagged a bag of rice, the hubby had gotten a lot of canned goods some weeks back.


I butcher Beef, Chicken, and Pork each year. Plus one small deer per season. Do my own butchering. Got lots of good meat. Not put any garden out yet. I can live on Meat and Potato/s.  A few Veg. and canned peaches.
Have a friend that helps me butcher most of the time. If it is a large beef sometimes i let the food locker butcher it. I shoot it and gut it before taken it to him.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Picked up my online grocery order today. 45 minute drive each way was kind of nice being the roads are pretty empty.

When I pulled into the parking lot I was again amazed at how many cars were there - at 1pm on a Tuesday. It was SO nice to pull around the side and park - within 1 minute the guy comes out with his cart with my groceries. Man oh man I love this online ordering thing!

Feels good to ge set for 3 weeks now - might be able to stretch it to 4 but then I would need an awful lot of stuff. I feel this is going to go on for quite a while yet and don’t want to let my inventory down much. So I plan to make another run in 2 weeks to top everything off again.

the refrigerator, freezer, and cupboard are jam packed now for sure. Every time I open the refrigerator I smile now!

Time to hunker down which has been my goal most of my life anyway. I’m becoming more and more a hermit and love it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Lisa in WA said: ↑
> *Weirdly*, Cat food and kitty litter is apparently in high demand. None of my usual places have it in stock.


It's not that weird if you think about it this way:

Up until recently, people knew they could run to the store any time they wanted to get cat food, so they would buy a bag when needed. The stores knew how much they would normally sell, and the distributors knew how much demand there would be.

Then comes CV19, and those who only bought one bag were buying 3 or 4, and suddenly the entire supply chain was disrupted from the bottom up.

The cats aren't suddenly eating more, but there are a lot more bags sitting in residential houses that used to be sitting in warehouses.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Went to Aldi's again yesterday for a few items. No flour, no TP again. Sugar but not much.
I go mid morning. So maybe it was there and I missed it. Meat still limit 2. Got a
nice spiral ham for 95 cents a pound. Can't raise it for that.
Not many shoppers and more people using masks and gloves. And some still not honoring
the 6 foot rule. Either they don't care or don't know and no sense trying to educate them.

Went to Dollar Store, and spent about $ 20 on dollar items. Got some extra stuff
for over the counter meds and what gets stored in the bathroom.
Items for colds, etc. One of each. I probably could get by without what I just picked
up, but I found some good bargains. And if I need them, they will be on my shelf.
And a few food items for the kitchen. Like some seasonings.

I am glad I am ahead on sugar, flour, TP. I don't have to worry nor go stand in any food
lines. If I have to, I will. But prefer to stay away from group activity. Too much stress going on.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm out of milk and whipping cream. i bake with the milk but i use canned milk in my coffee and i have lots. i have a long list just the same but hopefully that will last quite some time.

i was going tomorrow at 7am but i remembered this was Easter and there will likely be a crowd so i'll wait until tuesday or wednesday. ~Georgia


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

good idea, Georgia


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Went to Sam's today. They were well stocked. Didn't check tp as we don't need it yet, but got dog food they were out of last trip and some meat, wine and beer. They were disinfecting the carts and the drive thru pick up from online ordering was busy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

After I drove to my son’s house and porch dropped home grown fresh cut herbs, snow peas, green onions, and mushrooms, I was able to get drive by butter and milk at the local family owned pizza shop.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

$59.00 for a dozen wide-mouth quart jars on Amazon!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

nehimama said:


> $59.00 for a dozen wide-mouth quart jars on Amazon!


Empty jars? Asking price or are suckers actually paying that?
Stores here have loads of jars, about $12 a dozen.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

You won't catch me coughing up that kind of $$$! (Asking price - with free delivery, of course!)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's about as bad as craft stores asking $2 to $3 each for jars. I won't even pay $1 each at the thrift stores. 
For $59 I would expect hand delivery by Jason Momoa!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> That's about as bad as craft stores asking $2 to $3 each for jars. I won't even pay $1 each at the thrift stores.
> For $59 I would expect hand delivery by Jason Momoa!


Or Kate Beckinsale. 

Or Milla Jovovich

Becky Lynch

or..........


Nah, still too high.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can report price gougeing to Amazon and theywill remove the ads.

Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> That's about as bad as craft stores asking $2 to $3 each for jars. I won't even pay $1 each at the thrift stores.
> For $59 I would expect hand delivery by Jason Momoa!


Thrift stores and yard sales ask way more than most jars are worth. New jars are $10 a dozen on sale and they include bands and lids. A package of wide mouth bands and lids costs $4.50 so a dozen new jars are worth $5.50. That's less than 50 cents a jar. Used jars are only worth about a quarter. 

There are collectors of old and rare jars. Some turn blue or a greenish yellow because of impurities in the glass. Others are collectable because they were manufactured by companies that are out of business. Don't get excited if you have a basement full of collectable jars. most are worth between $5 and $15 each. 

I have prepped jars. K Mart had a sale about 10 years ago, half price and no limit. I bought about 20 cases. Also have lids and pressure cookers. If the end of the world happens I will be able to preserve food if I have enough time to grow it.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Our Walmart had TP, paper towels, cleaning stuff, hand sanitizer, all the food! Dairy was low, eggs were fine, frozen food was very low but as I walked through the freezer section, the employees were talking about the frozen truck being now needed unloaded. What I noticed about masks was, it makes old people feel secure so they were out and about. I saw a couple with a toddler, two women with two kids and a woman with one kid when no one under 16 was supposed to be at Walmart. Many masks and gloves used incorrectly. I would give the woman with one kid a pass, who knows her situation but the others had 2 adults in their family, one could have stayed out with the kids.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I saw something "new" at our small SE MI Kroger this AM - a Redbox for movie rentals. In the store, there was a small amount of flour available, plenty of eggs, and, of course, no TP.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The drug store I went in yesterday had tp. Not a lot but they had it, even the good brands. They also had distilled water, which has vanished from the grocery stores. They even had a small selection of garden seeds.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Our stores are getting stocked back up. A little short on tp still but it's there. I went because there was buy one get one pork loin.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Our stores are getting stocked back up. A little short on tp still but it's there. I went because there was buy one get one pork loin.


Buy one get one pork loin would make me venture out too.

ETA: We were never big pork eaters until we moved around the corner from a mostly locally sourced (all the pork is) butcher shop. We eat a lot of pork now. The other day I picked up 6 2" thick bone in pork chops. They are heavenly just simply grilled to medium. I bought a seasoned pork loin too.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes..walmart was very well stocked a few days ago..not so a week ago...The self checkout helper was wearing a homemade mask, of which I complemented her on...And for being opened...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Buy one get one pork loin would make me venture out too.
> 
> ETA: We were never big pork eaters until we moved around the corner from a mostly locally sourced (all the pork is) butcher shop. We eat a lot of pork now. The other day I picked up 6 2" thick bone in pork chops. They are heavenly just simply grilled to medium. I bought a seasoned pork loin too.


I like to cut them into chops.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

So much for trying to avoid going to town. Amazon order that they have been sending forever via UPS got sent USPS and of course it wouldnt fit in the clusterbox two miles away. I have to drive to PO to get it. Guessing since I gotta drive into town anyway, just well go on and get produce Monday. Aldi already sent email that they now are doing the "mother, may I" distancing routine in their stores. Suppose Walmart same. So who knows how long of a wait. 

This is going to be a LONG year.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> So much for trying to avoid going to town. Amazon order that they have been sending forever via UPS got sent USPS and of course it wouldnt fit in the clusterbox two miles away. I have to drive to PO to get it. Guessing since I gotta drive into town anyway, just well go on and get produce Monday. Aldi already sent email that they now are doing the "mother, may I" distancing routine in their stores. Suppose Walmart same. So who knows how long of a wait.
> 
> This is going to be a LONG year.


 I thought you were moving?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i was there this morning at 640. ( i planned on yesterday but weather too bad) did better time this time because it was a bit lighter and i hit all the lights so only took me about 6 min. waited a bit in the car. put on my mask and gloves and waited by the door for a few min. i was the first one this time also. there was a couple more than 3 weeks ago but not many

they had arrows this time and shields and spots to stand. took a little getting use to . only one more person had a mask. got just about everything on my list except flour and a couple more things. i had plenty fish left so i didn't buy any. did buy paper towel. there were a lot of empty shelves but boxes filled the sides of all the aisles and the guys were stocking them.

got all my milk products cream, milk yoghurt,cheese(twice the price as last time) etc. couldn't find the kind of cottage cheese i like so didn't bother that. i spent about the same as i did weeks ago around 390. i bought a few things that my son had run out of so only 1 of us would have to go. prices have jumped quite a bit though.through the roof but i didn't spend any time thinking about it like i usually do with prices . i had an hour before the hordes started and i just picked up what i needed and a bit extra

i went to the bulk store after and got all my dried fruit, seeds etc. that came to 77. i like what they do there. i stood on a spot and the lady would go and scoop up what i wanted.(i would tell her how many scoops) put in bags and label then bring it back to me. good thing i had a list. everything went so smoothly. i could go for that.

i plan to stay home longer this time. unless i find the flour has come in. our numbers are going up fast here. it's going through a nursing home here now.~Georgia the cashier was quite pleased that i gave her a little something in appreciation


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I went to my usual Aldi west of Tulsa early Monday morning. No TP and out of some items but overall pretty well stocked. Of course they were closed for Easter Sunday and must have been busy on Saturday so they probably had not had a chance to restock. They were in the process.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

gilberte said:


> I thought you were moving?


I still am, just wont be until this virus stuff takes a break. Might not move until fall at this point. My friend and I are both old. I have diabetes, she is on immune suppressant for RA. Being exposed anymore than we have to not great idea.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> I still am, just wont be until this virus stuff takes a break. Might not move until fall at this point. My friend and I are both old. I have diabetes, she is on immune suppressant for RA. Being exposed anymore than we have to not great idea.


You might take a look at Humira. AbbVee will send it to you at practically zero cost to you, direct. It comes in a cold pack, so you do need to have a home address to meet Fedex carrier. Might be something for her to look into.

geo


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

We have been shopping a few times. We go early in the morning about eight we have been pretty lucky. Some things are not there but we are pretty stocked on most things. We always buy flour and oatmeal by the 50 pound bags. We have tons of canned and frozen food . I had to make sure my grand kids got to have a easter. We did get tiolet paper a few times I need to get canning lids and freezer paper which order the paper from amazon the giant roll lasts a few years. I am set to stay put for a while got kitty litter and extra grain. A friend gave us powdered milk.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A friend/neighbor made the grocery run today. He was able to find everything except dry beans. Big blank area on those shelves.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> A friend/neighbor made the grocery run today. He was able to find everything except dry beans. Big blank area on those shelves.


I looked (via instacart) at a few stores for split peas the day after Easter and couldn't find any. Our Aldi had pinto and black beans, lentils, but no split peas.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I looked (via instacart) at a few stores for split peas the day after Easter and couldn't find any. Our Aldi had pinto and black beans, lentils, but no split peas.


Take some whole peas and cut them in half.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

When I went to the market last week, there was clearly a different protocol in place than the last time I had been. Someone wiping carts, most people wearing masks (we don't have an order about it yet)
I had to wait a minute or two to go inside, not too bad. 

The shelves had some places that were empty and limits on things like flour, eggs, butter, cleaning stuff. There was not a single paper product to be found, there hasn't been since this whole thing started - maybe if I went right after the first hour I could get something. I still have those t shirts to fall back on if we run out.

Something that struck me is - it's awful hard to smile at strangers while wearing a mask. I didn't realize how much I had been smiling at strangers until now. You know, when you make random eye contact with a fellow shopper. Hopefully they could tell by my eye wrinkles that my lips were smiling. Really brings a different tone to the experience. The whole atmosphere felt strained and a little sad. But I'm grateful I got what I needed and it seemed like other people were too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> When I went to the market last week, there was clearly a different protocol in place than the last time I had been. Someone wiping carts, most people wearing masks (we don't have an order about it yet)
> I had to wait a minute or two to go inside, not too bad.
> 
> The shelves had some places that were empty and limits on things like flour, eggs, butter, cleaning stuff. There was not a single paper product to be found, there hasn't been since this whole thing started - maybe if I went right after the first hour I could get something. I still have those t shirts to fall back on if we run out.
> ...


I make it a point to smile more when I'm out too. When walking in the neighborhood, I always wave and say hi, and will stop and talk if the person seems receptive. There are a couple of older people on my usual route that I make a point of engaging, they seem so lonely. There are a couple of dog walkers who's dogs have become friends with the 5# Terror. I never thought that would happen. 

My thoughts are this is hard on everyone, so be kind. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this way.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> they had arrows this time and shields and spots to stand. took a little getting use to . only one more person had a mask. got just about everything on my list except flour and a couple more things. i had plenty fish left so i didn't buy any. did buy paper towel. there were a lot of empty shelves but boxes filled the sides of all the aisles and the guys were stocking them.


Your second paragraph jumped out at me before I could read the rest. 
I saw the words "arrows" "shields" "masks" and figured I missed the riots while I was cutting wood all day yesterday.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> ...
> For $59 I would expect hand delivery by Jason Momoa!


At $59, forget the jars, keep the hand deliverer! 

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

While working (masked) in the operating room all of my military career, I could *always* tell when someone was smiling! It's in and around the eyes.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you don't have to cut them in half just soak them,i doubt you could cut them in half easily they are so hard. split peas are in demand more so than the whole ones which is what i use.

i had to ask several times before they got them at my favorite market. i was looking everywhere and found them at wm.this was a couple years ago. i bought so many bags i'm still using them, that's one thing that's a good keeper. ~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

All this talk about split peas got be to thinking. Years ago I discovered that whole cashews cost about 33 percent more than pieces of cashews. 

Unless you swallow them whole, what is the first thing your teeth will do when you put them in your mouth? In my mind the pieces should cost more because it is saving wear and tear on your teeth?

Man, I need to get a life.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Procrastinated long as I could and went today to get my Amazon pkg at PO. And grocery shopping. Had some guy out front sanitizing carts at Aldi and all cart came preloaded with quarter. Half way through store noticed the little one way aisle arrows. i had been going wrong way.

Wally had couple mountains of TP. Didnt notice people fighting over it so maybe after they get couple rooms in their house filled floor to ceiling with it, they cut back a bit. Walmart had eggs. And some dry beans, yes even split peas. Alas no lentils.

More people with masks this time and some with rubber gloves. Actually the rubber gloves might make even more sense than the masks unless you are standing shoulder to shoulder.

Ordered some flax seed and sunnies from place called nutstop.com. Getting close to 3 week and they still havent shipped them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

don't feel bad HJ. i did the same thing until i saw this woman looking at me real hard and pointing to the floor. they really needed a sign on the door for me saying follow the arrows

by the way about the lentils. i've never eaten them. i picked up a pk a few months ago with my preps. how to cook them. no directions. how to you serve them. are they beans? i think i found them near the rice .yeah that's probably stupid but i haven't got a clue. i've heard you mention them before. ~Georgia


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Went to Aldi's today. Did not need a lot. Mister had to have his milk and potato chips.
Still have limits on things. Today the limit of 2 dz eggs at 1.28 a dozen. Meat limit 2.
No TP on the shelves but I am thinking I go too late in the morning to get any.
Good thing I have enough for several months ahead. They had flour this time, but
only the last level on that pallet was left.

What was different today was a worker was giving you a cart and I noticed she wrote
down something. I asked her , was she head counting ? And she said yes, and that I
was the last one in at that point, till somebody came back out. Limit was 60 shoppers
for this store. Asking one person per household to shop. Only arrows I saw were
up front for the checkout lanes and saying social distance of 6 feet please.
Tomorrow Gov Cuomo says we have to wear facemasks while out in public.
I was wearing a fleece scarf over the lower half of my face. And I been wearing gloves
for some time now. A lot of people had the masks on today.

And now Gov Cuomo says we have to keep going till May 15 for this pause.
So another month. My guess, I don't think that will do it, but what do I know.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

LENTILS......how to cook them 

https://www.lentils.org/recipes-cooking/how-to-cook-lentils/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> don't feel bad HJ. i did the same thing until i saw this woman looking at me real hard and pointing to the floor. they really needed a sign on the door for me saying follow the arrows
> 
> by the way about the lentils. i've never eaten them. i picked up a pk a few months ago with my preps. how to cook them. no directions. how to you serve them. are they beans? i think i found them near the rice .yeah that's probably stupid but i haven't got a clue. i've heard you mention them before. ~Georgia


People just figure I am senile old man. Lentils cook pretty much like rice, take about same time. Little flat round bean. I used to about live on rice and lentils (cooked together) at times. Lentil soup is popular in German areas. Nice flavor. Come in various colors, but grocery stores usually just stock the common brown ones. I am just upset about the flax and sunnies, as that is significant part of my diet anymore. Cant eat rice anymore and dont eat many lentils but can tolerate them. this place had flax and sunnies cheaper in bulk than Amazon. But I would had them from Amazon by now. I got four small pkg flax seed from Aldi. Walmart had chia seed but it was kinda expensive.

There are lot of lentil soup recipes, many vegetarian, some with meat. Do an online search and find lot of them: https://www.recipetineats.com/lentil-soup/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks HJ! i'll try them in a bit. mine are red ones. very tiny


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We're going grocery hunting tomorrow after my Dr.'s app't. Haven't been physically in a store in quite awhile, and we're venturing into Walmart.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> We're going grocery hunting tomorrow after my Dr.'s app't. Haven't been physically in a store in quite awhile, and we're venturing into Walmart.


Don’t forget your pistol. 
****s gettin sporty out there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> At $59, forget the jars, keep the hand deliverer!
> 
> Mon


My reply was what prompted my actor thread. Should I ask him to sign the _Stargate: Atlantis _box or the _Aquaman_ box?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lentils, awesome in minestrone soup. Use instead of pasta. I had that once at an Italian restaurant.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> don't feel bad HJ. i did the same thing until i saw this woman looking at me real hard and pointing to the floor. they really needed a sign on the door for me saying follow the arrows
> 
> by the way about the lentils. i've never eaten them. i picked up a pk a few months ago with my preps. how to cook them. no directions. how to you serve them. are they beans? i think i found them near the rice .yeah that's probably stupid but i haven't got a clue. i've heard you mention them before. ~Georgia


They make really nice soups. I don't care for split pea soup so I often use my ham stock for lentil soup instead.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> We're going grocery hunting tomorrow after my Dr.'s app't. Haven't been physically in a store in quite awhile, and we're venturing into Walmart.


I would think a Costco or Sam's Club would be better if you have one near by. I know the ones down here have it organized


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i tried about half cup lentils just in case i didn't like it. it turns out same as peas pudding that we make to serve with jiggs dinner except better tasting and takes a fraction of the time since i use whole peas and soak overnight. next time i make it i'll put in a bit of salt pork cut fine and scraping of an onion like i do for my peas pudding. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

susieneddy said:


> I would think a Costco or Sam's Club would be better if you have one near by. I know the ones down here have it organized


Walmart was almost empty. Everything we needed was in stock, and we were out in under 15 minutes. We had our mandatory masks on too, but not everyone did.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Pease porridge hot, pease porridge cold,
Pease porridge in the pot, nine days old;
Some like it hot, some like it cold,
Some like it in the pot, nine days old.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

susieneddy said:


> I would think a Costco or Sam's Club would be better if you have one near by. I know the ones down here have it organized


Kind of interesting how people are so loyal to / dependent on Costco. They've only been around my state for a few years and the nearest one is 60-70 miles away. There are a few more Sams clubs but nearest one of those is still 30 miles away, they've been around here a lot longer. We've had Sams card for quite a while and go maybe 4-6 times annually, but Costco is pretty impracticable. 

Also think it's pretty funny how some of the Costco shoppers look down on Sams stuff. I've got a buddy that is convinced that their cheap Kirklin brand booze is top shelf manufactured by the best distillers, and is way better than the standard brand name stuff. Same guy claims Costco beef is way better than you can get anywhere else, like the massage the cows or something?


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I was speaking in the way they have protocol down compared to some stores. We shop at both Sam's and Costco here because they have certain items we like better at each store. We hardly ever by meat from either of them. I would go to Soriana or Chedraui (locally owned grocery stores) or we would buy meat at the local butcher shop in the Mercado.

In Nashville when we lived there I saw what you are talking about the way people look at Sam's or Costco customers. Not the same down here


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think Costco treats their employees better. Health care, hourly wage, etc.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> My reply was what prompted my actor thread. Should I ask him to sign the _Stargate: Atlantis _box or the _Aquaman_ box?


He gets to sign ANYTHING he wants!

Mon


----------

